# What Manga have you read today?



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I did a search and couldnt find a thread like this, this thread is based on the 'What have you watched today?' thread in Channel 12.  

So far today, I have read Gantz 279, an epic chapter.
I also read Naruto chapter 414, a solid chapter.


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2010)

Vagabond 296


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2010)

Fairy Tail 202


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 25, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 181 to 210


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2010)

Flags chapter 2


----------



## Kyōraku (Sep 25, 2010)

GTO chapter 45 or 46.

Not sure


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2010)

Kekkaishi 48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.288)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.102)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.54)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.36)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.50)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.201-202)
_Flower Flower_ (Ch.10)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.65)
_Pixy Gale_ (Ch.9)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.30)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.106)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.8)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.31)


----------



## ZyX (Sep 25, 2010)

Fairy Tail 202
Cage of Eden 50
Kodomo no Jikan 65
Taboo-Tatoo 1-8


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 25, 2010)

Cage of eden, and Taboo tatoo.


Man it fucking sucks when a lot of manga's you read go on hiatus regularly.


----------



## Kei (Sep 25, 2010)

Cage of Eden Ch.50
Ouran High School Host CLub :end


----------



## KohZa (Sep 25, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Ch. 202._


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 26, 2010)

_Project ARMS _c.22-54
_Hyakka Teien no Higeki _c.1-6 (end)
_Bara no Tameni _c.1-12
_Tenkyuugi Sephirahnatus_ c.8
_Air Gear_ c.288
_Fairy Tail _c.202
_Bakuman _c.102
_Cage of Eden_ c.50
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.169
_Peony Pavilion_ c.5
_Shirogane no Ou_ c.3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 26, 2010)

Naruto 511.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2010)

Bastard!! Volume 24-25


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 26, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 211 to 230


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2010)

Bastard! volume 24
Kekkaishi 140


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

SWOT chapter 11
Air gear 288
Psyren 110-135


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2010)

The Breaker 70
Beelzebub 78


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.78)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.105)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.78)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.367)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

Bastard!! Volume 24-25
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen 5-6
Bakuman 102
Beach Stars 54
Code Breaker 105
Enigma 3
Fairy Tail 202
The Breaker 70


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 26, 2010)

_Project ARMS_ c.55-76
_Bara no Tameni _c.13-17
_Undertaker Riddle _c.12
_Taboo-Tattoo _c.8
_Ouran High Schoo Host Club c.83_ (end)
_Hana no Kishi_ c.14
_SWOT _c.11
_Ah! My Goddess_ c.261
_Bodaijyu _c.12
_Gosick_ c.3
_Hajimete no Aku _c.78
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.170
_Mieru Hito _c.11
_No One Knows_ c.1
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.123
_Umisho_ c.103
_Jyuushingura_ c.1
_The Canary _(oneshot)
_Sket Dan _(oneshot)
_Deka Wanko _c.27


----------



## Aeon (Sep 27, 2010)

*Enigma* Chapter 03
*The Breaker* Chapter 70
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 105


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

Toriko 112


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 27, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 231 to 250


----------



## ZyX (Sep 27, 2010)

Ah! My Goddess 001-040


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

Kekkaishi 221-276


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2010)

*Today:*

_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.12)
_Frogman_ (Ch.16)
_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch.1-5)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.1-7)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.14)
_Smash!_ (Ch.82)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.72)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.31)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.232)


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi  400


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 27, 2010)

kekkaishi chapters 1-75.

FMA gaiden.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 28, 2010)

_Frogman_ c.16
_Enigma_ c.3
_Angel Heart_ c.181
_The Wicked Eyes Fly to the Full Moon _c.4
_Kaitaishinsho Zero_ c.14
_Zetman _c.152
_Umi no Misaki_ c.72
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.232
_The Breaker_ c.70
_Arcana _c.Thanks Dogs Day
_Baggataway _c.9
_Bastard!!_ V.20-25
_Bodaijyu_ c.13
_Code:Breaker _c.105
_Hareluya II Boy _c.194
_Kenji _c.164
_Magician_ c.5
_Nightmare of the Funeral March_ c.7
_Oumagadoki Doubutsuen_ c.6
_Usagi Drop _c.32 and 33


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 28, 2010)

One Piece 141-160
Ares 186
Hell Teacher Nube 23
Toriko 112


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 28, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 251 to 260


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

Kekkaishi 277-300


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 28, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 261 to 290


----------



## Captain America (Sep 28, 2010)

Right now?

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi and Fairy Tail.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

Code Breaker 105
Kekkaishi 301-310


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ao no Futsumashi_ (Ch.15)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.55)
_Greed Packet Unlimited_ (Ch.2)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.400)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.9)
_Machigatta Light Novel no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.1-2)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.1)
_Psyren_ (Ch.136)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.42)
_Working!!_ (Ch.41-42)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.105-106)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 28, 2010)

_Bara no Tameni _c.18-20
_Kinnikuman_ c.321
_Ao no Exorcist_ c.15
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ c.105 and 106
_Vagabond_ c.297
_+C Sword and Cornett_ c.22 and 23
_Chairudo _c.7
_Natsume Yuujinchou_ c.30
_Ares _c.186_
Bodaijyu_ c.14
_China Girl _c.3
_Bungaku Shoujo_ c.18
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami_ c.21
_Kanojo wo Mamoru 51 no Houhou _c.30
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.171
_MiXiM 11_ c.112
_Nurarihyon no Mago _c.124
_Psyren_ c.136
_Toriko _c.112
_Tsumitsuki _c.3
_Noblesse _c.153
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.400
_Akiba Zaijuu _c.1 and 2
_Arcana_ c.A Gentle Temperature


----------



## KohZa (Sep 29, 2010)

_Code Breaker Chapter 105 
Fairy Tail Chapter 202._


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 29, 2010)

One Outs 1-5
Mitsudomoe 1-10


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 29, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 291 to 300


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 29, 2010)

kekkaishi chapters 76-200.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Sep 29, 2010)

Red eyes volume 2


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 29, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 301 to 310


----------



## SasukeKid21 (Sep 29, 2010)

One Outs (good stuff)


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2010)

Mixim 11 chapter 112


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 29, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 311 to 330


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2010)

Kekkaishi 322


----------



## Captain America (Sep 29, 2010)

History's Strongest Kenichi 400.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 29, 2010)

_Kekkaishi Chapter 323._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ane Comi_ (Ch.4)
_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch.6-8)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.107)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.8-12)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.6)
_Machigatta Light Novel no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.3-5)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.16)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.368-369)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.10)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.32-33)


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2010)

Usogui chapter 21


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 29, 2010)

One Piece 161-174
Ao no Exorcist 15
Beach Stars 55
City Hunter 56
I Am a Hero 8
Kekkaishi 323
Kimi no Iru Machi 107
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen 7
Rainbow 18
Usugoi 21
Vinland Saga 67


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Sep 29, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 452-462


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 30, 2010)

_Princess Resurrection _c.55
_Machigatta Light Novel no Tsukurikata _c.5
_I Am a Hero _c.8
_Kimi no Iru Machi _c.107
_Nurarihyon no Mago _c.107
_Sankarea_ c.10
_Historie_ c.64
_Vinland Saga _c.67
_Nana to Kaoru_ c.41
_Acony _c.7
_ARAGO _c.37
_Bodaijyu _c.15
_Defense Devil _c.66
_Dokuhime_ c.13
_Kamisama Hajimemashita_ c.20
_Sable Prince_ c.7
_Saijou no Meii_ c.26
_Shirogane no Ou _c.4
_Umisho _c.104


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 331 to 360


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 30, 2010)

kekkaishi chapters 201-323.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 30, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 323


----------



## Cibo (Sep 30, 2010)

Ares Ch. 186


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 30, 2010)

*One Piece*  Chapter 598


----------



## Blade (Sep 30, 2010)

One Piece 598
Souten no Ken 128


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 598


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 30, 2010)

OP chapter 598


----------



## Blade (Sep 30, 2010)

Souten no Ken 130


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2010)

One Piece 598


----------



## God Movement (Sep 30, 2010)

Chapter 598


----------



## ZyX (Sep 30, 2010)

Tenjo Tenge 001-020

Forgot all about it; I might as well restart from the beginning.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2010)

Bleach 422
The Breaker 70


----------



## Mob (Sep 30, 2010)

ONE PIECE  598


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.422)
_Change H Pink_ (Ch.1-6)
_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch.9)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.54)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.323)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.56)
_MuvLuv Unlimited_ (Ch.28)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.41)
_Needless_ (Ch.83)
_Smash!_ (Ch.83)


----------



## KohZa (Sep 30, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 598 
Bleach Chapter 422_


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 1, 2010)

_Parfait Tic!_ c.117
_One Piece_ c.598
_Bleach_ c.422


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 1, 2010)

Bleach 422
Dragon Who 10
One Piece 598
Over Drive 39


----------



## Okami (Oct 1, 2010)

Bleach 422
One Piece 598


----------



## Vox (Oct 1, 2010)

Holyland c.91
The Breaker c.70
Vinland Sage c.67
Bleach c.422

It's my manga day.


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Needless 83


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 1, 2010)

Bleach 422
One Piece 598
Vinland Saga 67
Ao no Exorcist 15
Defense Devil 66
Psyren 136
Reborn 308
The Breaker 70


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Ao no Exorcist 15


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 1, 2010)

Bleach 422


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Air Gear 289


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2010)

KHR! 308
D.Grayman 199


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Claymore 108
D Gray Man 199


----------



## Laxus (Oct 1, 2010)

Claymore 108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi_ (Ch.34.5)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_  (Ch.290)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.308)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.13-14)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 1, 2010)

One Piece 176-190
Claymore 108
D.Gray-Man 199
Fourteen volume 7
Inferno 1
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 308
Pineapple Army 6


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 2, 2010)

_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ c.308
_Kimi ga Uso o Tsuita_ c.7
_Ryushika Ryushika _c.5
_Sable Prince_ c.8-10
_Oumagadoki Doubutsuen_ c.7
_Arakawa Under the Bridge _c.108-119
_Bakuman_ c.102
_Bodaijyu_ c.16 and 17
_Yureka_ c.173
_City Hunter _c.56
_Dawn Tsumetai Te_ c.20
_Kami no Shizuku _c.24
_Kenji _c.165
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.172
_NEEDLESS _c.75
_Nononono _c.75
_Overdrive_ c.39
_Pineapple Army_ c.6
_Vampire Knight_ c.65
_Yakumo Tatsu_ c.9
_Youth Gone Wild _V.11 c.3


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 2, 2010)

Onihime VS 17
Claymore 108
D Gray Man 199
Bakuman 103
Vagabond 298


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 2, 2010)

*Bleach* Episode 422
*Vagabond* Chapter 298
*D Gray Man* Chapter 199
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 308


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Gamaran 64


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 308
Bleach Chapter 422


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Cage of Eden 50


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 422
*One Piece* Chapter 598
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 67
*Detective Conan* Chapter 750
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 308


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Vagabond 298


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 2, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 203.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 2, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 203.


----------



## Tomasso (Oct 2, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 422


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.289)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.199)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.324)
_Onihime Vs_ (Ch.17)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.17)
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ (Ch.73)


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2010)

Rosario+Vampire Season II Chapter 5


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Kekkaishi 324


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2010)

Fairy Tail 203
Beelzebub 79


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 3, 2010)

_D.Gray-man_ c.199
_Tower of God_ c.13
_Vagabond_ c.298
_Claymore_ c.108
_Onihime VS_ c.17
_Bakuman_ c.103
_Bodaijyu_ c.18
_Yureka_ c.174
_Daisy Luck_ c.3 
_Fairy Tail _c.202
_Fukuyadou Honpo _c.44
_Gamaran_ c.44
_Summer I Shared With You_ c.4
_Umisho_ c.105
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ c.73


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 3, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 361 to 390


----------



## Laxus (Oct 3, 2010)

Good Ending Ch.52-53


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2010)

Psyren 137


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 3, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 391 to 410


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2010)

Kurohime 76
One Piece 598 (re read)


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 3, 2010)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 203


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.103)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.203)
_Frogman_ (Ch.17)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.52-53)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.370)
_Psyren_ (Ch.137)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.4)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.11)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.115)
_Working!!_ (Ch.43)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.9)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 3, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 203._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 3, 2010)

One Piece 191-206
Bakuman 103
Black Bird 21
Fairy Tail 203
Frogman 17
Kekkaishi 324
Mimi no Kaiden 4
The Breaker 71


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 4, 2010)

_Air Gear _c.289
_Sekainohate de Aimashou _c.11
_Mahou Tsukai Kurohime _c.76
_Psyren _c.137
_Bodaijyu _c.19
_Detective Conan_ c.750
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami_ c.22
_Kenji _c.166
_MiXiM 11_ c.113
_Crime and Punishment_ c.10
_Samurai High School_ c.4
_The World God Only Knows_ c.115


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2010)

Beelzebub - Chapter 79
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - Chapter 400 and 401.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Apachi. 



Houshin Engi - Chapters 1 - 8.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 4, 2010)

_Beelzebub Chapter 79._


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 4, 2010)

kyou, koi wo hajimemasu ch 32 to 42


----------



## Laxus (Oct 4, 2010)

Beelzebub - Chapter 79


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2010)

The Breaker 71


----------



## ZyX (Oct 4, 2010)

Working!! Ch. 001-010


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2010)

Defense Devil 67


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 203
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 324
*The Breaker* Chapter 71
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.56)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.79)
_Dollgun_ (Ch.24)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.79)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.401)
_Iinari! Aibration_ (Ch.11)
_Kiken Jun'ai D.N.A.Kiken Jun'ai D.N.A._ (Ch.17) *[END]*
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.15-22)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.10)
_Maid in Japan_ (Ch.3)
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ (Ch.4)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.371)
_Smash!_ (Ch.84)
_Yaban no Sono_ (Ch.9-11)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2010)

One Piece 207-246
Beach Stars 56
Chaser 9
Doraemon 75
Kaiten Shinsho 15


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 4, 2010)

Bastard!! 1-5


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 5, 2010)

_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ c.401
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ c.4
_Defense Devil _c.67
_Beezlebub_ c.79
_Kubera_ c.1
_Zippy Ziggy_ c.36
_Frogman _c.17
_Souten Kouro_ c.25 and 26
_Kurogane no Linebarrels _c.36
_The Breaker _c.71_
Smash!_ c.84
_Kaitaishinsho Zero_ c.15
_Bloody Monday II_ c.36
_Akuma to Love Song_ c.44
_Kyousou no Simulcra _c. 10
_And Yet the City Turns_ c.12
_Doraemon_ c.75
_Hajimete no Aku_ c.79
_The Ravages of Time_ c.321
_Nurarihyon no Mago _c.125


----------



## Soul (Oct 5, 2010)

I re-read a bit of Soul Eater and FMA.



Mist Puppet said:


> Bastard!! 1-5



How is that manga working out for you?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 5, 2010)

Beelzebub 79 
Defense Devil 67 
The Breaker 71 
HSD Kenichi 401 
GE Good Ending 52-53
Psyren 137
Toriko 113


----------



## Blade (Oct 5, 2010)

Toriko 113
Soul Eater 78


----------



## Cibo (Oct 5, 2010)

Beelzebub Ch. 79


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 5, 2010)

*Soul Eater* chapter 78


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2010)

*Today:*

_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.106)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.49)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.26)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.1)


----------



## ZyX (Oct 5, 2010)

To Love-Ru Darkness Chapter 01 (many times)
Nagasarete Airantou Chapter 96
Kanamemo Chapter 17
Soul Eater Chapters 01-25


----------



## KohZa (Oct 5, 2010)

_Code Breaker Chapter 106._


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 5, 2010)

_Othello _c.1
_Noblesse _c.154
_Code:Breaker _c.106
_Hoyland_ c.92
_I Am a Hero_ c.9-11
_Peace Maker _c.16
_Rookies _c.182
_Toriko _c.113
_KissWood _c.7
_Ya! Oee _ c.1-3
_Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas _c.192
_Gyon-Woo and Jik-Nyu _c.1
_Soul Eater _c.78
_Code Geass: Shikkoku no Renya _c.4
_Omamori Kamisama _c.9
_Dero Dero _c.1-3
_Gamble Fish _c.49
_Kenji_ c.168
_Soul Gadget Radiant _V.4; Ep.10, Act I
_Cucumber Sandwich_ c.2
_Enigma _c.4
_Bartender_ c.36
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.196
_Kaoru Cake House_ c.1
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.233


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 6, 2010)

*One Piece* Chapter 599


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 6, 2010)

One Piece 599 :33


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2010)

One Piece 599


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 6, 2010)

One Piece 599


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 6, 2010)

OP  chapter 599


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2010)

*Today:*

_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.18)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.372)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.78)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.233)


----------



## Dagor (Oct 6, 2010)

One Piece 599


----------



## KohZa (Oct 6, 2010)

_One Piece Ch 599_


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 6, 2010)

*Soul Eater* - Chapter 78


----------



## Kei (Oct 6, 2010)

Naruto 512
Soul Eater 78


----------



## Stephen (Oct 6, 2010)

Naruto 512


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 6, 2010)

*Naruto *Chapter 112


----------



## KohZa (Oct 6, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter 512._


----------



## Enigma (Oct 6, 2010)

One Piece 599
Naruto 512


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 6, 2010)

Bartender 36
City Hunter 57
Code Breaker 106
Code Geass: Shikkoku no Renya 4
Enigma 4
Final Fantasy XII 7
KissWood 7
Naruto 512
One Piece 599
Rookies 182
Soul Eater 78
Toriko 113


----------



## Aeon (Oct 6, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 512
*Soul Eater *Chapter 78
*One Piece* Chapter 599


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 7, 2010)

_City Hunter _c.57_
One Piece_ c.599
_Naruto_ c.512
_ARAGO _c.38
_Sun Ken Rock _c.15_
Natsume Yuujinchou_ c.31


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 7, 2010)

Naruto 512


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 7, 2010)

Tomoyo After: Dear Shining Memories

That was soo sad.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 7, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 423


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 7, 2010)

Naruto 512.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 7, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 423
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 309


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2010)

Naruto 512


----------



## Cibo (Oct 7, 2010)

Bartender Ch.36


----------



## Laxus (Oct 7, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 512.
Bleach Chapter 423


----------



## Blade (Oct 7, 2010)

One Piece 599
Bleach 423


----------



## KohZa (Oct 7, 2010)

_KHR! Chapter 309._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.24)
_Bleach_ (Ch.423)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.37)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.33)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.309)
_Kettama!_ (Ch.5)
_Naruto_ (Ch.512)
_Nichijou_ (Ch.14-16)
_Shouri no Akuma_ (Ch.6)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.116)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 7, 2010)

One Piece 246-255
Baby Steps 24
Bleach 423
Frogman 18
Gundam Sousei 19
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 309
Sun-Ken Rock 15
The World God Only Knows 116


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 8, 2010)

_Bleach_ c.423
_Baby Steps_ c.24
_Gamaran_ c.65
_Akuma to Love Song _c.45
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.197


----------



## StrawHatPirate (Oct 8, 2010)

Defense Devil Chapter 20
Air Gear Chapter 285
The Breaker Chapter 65


----------



## nanni (Oct 8, 2010)

Otoyomegatari chapters 1 - 12


----------



## Blade (Oct 8, 2010)

Sun Ken Rock 14-15


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 8, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 411 to 450


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 8, 2010)

Bleach 423
KH Reborn 309
Naruto 512
Sun Ken Rock 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.104)
_Caterpillar Operetta_ (Ch.1-2)
_Frogman_ (Ch.18)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_ (Ch.291)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.373)
_Smash!_ (Ch.85)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.18)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 8, 2010)

Air gear 290


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 8, 2010)

Natsu no Zenjitsu 1-7 -  I need more


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 9, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 451 to 460


----------



## nanni (Oct 9, 2010)

Unbalance X Unbalance chapters 1 - 14


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 9, 2010)

_Kubera_ c.2
_Frogman _c.18
_Smash!_ c.85
_Hayate no Gotoku _c.291
_Darling wa Nomamono ni Tsuki _c.33
_Hareluya II Boy _c.198
_Nononono_ c.76
_Rash!!_ c.9
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _c.309
_Summer I Shared With You _c.5
_The World God Only Knows_ c.116
_Y+M _c.41
_Tower of God_ c.14


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 9, 2010)

_*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!*_ Chapter 309
_*Bleach Chapter*_ 423


----------



## nanni (Oct 9, 2010)

Unbalance X Unbalance chapters 15 - 33


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail 204
Beelzebub 80


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 204


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail 204


----------



## Blade (Oct 9, 2010)

The Breaker 72


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 9, 2010)

GE Good Ending 54
Kimi no iru machi 108
Kenka Shoubai 3-5


----------



## nanni (Oct 9, 2010)

Unbalance X Unbalance chapters 34 - 52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.1)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.51)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.107)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.11)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.204)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.54)
_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.1-5)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_  (Ch.108)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.11)


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail 204.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 204


----------



## Blade (Oct 9, 2010)

Code Breaker 107


----------



## Aeon (Oct 9, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 104
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 204
*The Breaker* Chapter 72
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 68
*Detective Conan* Chapter 751
*Code:Breaker* Chapters 106-107
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 01
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 37
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 309


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

Code Breaker 107
Countrouble 11
Fairy Tail 204
Kimi no Iru Machi 108
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen 8
The Breaker 72
The Breaker: New Waves 1


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 10, 2010)

_Project ARMS _c.77-120
_Bara no Tameni_ c.21-35
_Monster Cage_ (oneshot)
_Gakuen BASARA _c.1-5
_Fairy Tail _c.204
_Binbougami Ga!_ c.1
_Siesta_ c.1 and 2_
Annarasumanara_ c.1
_Medaka Box_ c.65 and 66
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ c.6
_Bloody Monday II_ c.37
_Countrouble_ c.11
_Yumemiru Taiyou _c.18
_Air Gear_ c.290
_Bakuman_ c.104
_Oishii Kankei_ c.50
_Cage of Eden_ c.51
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.199
_The Breaker c.72_ (end)
_The Breaker - New Waves_ c.1
_Doraemon_ c.76
_Kenji _c.168
_Koucha Ouji_ c.8
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.173
_Oumagadoki Doubtsuen_ c.8
_Para Paru_ c.8
_Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru _c.13
_Arakawa Under the Bridge_ c.119-131
_Arcana_ c.A Shower in the Sunshine; A Forest of Nobility; Kokonoe Kyuujutsu; The Kind Wizard and the Paper Bag Girl; Catharsis of Truth; The Kind Black Witch; Nightbird;
Adamas c.1 and 2
_Death Edge _c.1-5
_Cafe Kichijoji_ c.1-9


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2010)

The Breaker New Waves 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 10, 2010)

Fairy Tail - Chapter 204.
Beelzebub - Chapter 80.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 10, 2010)

*New Prince of Tennis* Chapter 36


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 10, 2010)

Bakuman Chapter 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2010)

Beelzebub 80


----------



## Enigma (Oct 10, 2010)

Beelzebub Chapter 80


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 10, 2010)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 192


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2010)

Psyren ch. 138


----------



## KohZa (Oct 10, 2010)

_Beelzebub Chapter 80
Fairy Tail Chapter 204.
_


----------



## Laxus (Oct 10, 2010)

Fairy Tail - Chapter 204.
Beelzebub - Chapter 80
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 402


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.290)
_Aki-Sora_ (Ch.19)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.80)
_Change H Pink_ (Ch.7)
_Ebisu-san to Hotei-san_ (Ch.5+Specials)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.402)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.23)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.65-66)
_Pastel_ (Ch.119)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.374)
_Psyren_ (Ch.138)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Brian (Oct 10, 2010)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 299
_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 67


----------



## nanni (Oct 10, 2010)

Its Not Like That Darling chapters 1 - 4
Unbalance X Unbalance chapters 53 73


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 11, 2010)

*ULTIMO* vol 1-2
*JUMBOR* - 2
*Beelzebub* - 80
*Defense Devil* - 68
*Medaka Box* - 65-66
*Fairy Tail* - 203-204
*Imouto wa Shishunki* - 10-11
*Bakuman* - 103-104
*Binbougami Ga!* - 1
*Bench*


----------



## Stringer (Oct 11, 2010)

Vagabond 299
Beelzebub 80


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 11, 2010)

_Project ARMS _c.121-208
_Arcana_ c.Chiyo-sama; Mushroom and Kappa; Sleeping Vampire; The Aegis of the Coffin of Time; A Good Day For Me; Kashoku; Crossing the River
_My Gentle Brother_ c.1
_Daite Daite Daite Darling_  c.1
_Bell Princess _c.1-8
_Love Slave _c.1-8 (end)
_Nineteen_ c.1 and 2
_Code Geass: Suzaku of the Counterattack _c.1
_B-Shock! _c.1-14
_Kyou Anata ni Wakare wo Tsugemasu _(oneshot)
_Cosmos_ (oneshot)
_Sadomi Strikes Back _c.1-10
_A Love For Sweet Things_ c.1-3
_Blizzard Axel _c.1 and oneshot
_King of Cards_ c.1-3
_Heavy Object_ c.1-3
_Wild Life _c.58
_Aki Sora_ c.19
_Vagabond_ c.299
_Beezlebub_ c.80
_Good Ending_ c.54
_Kimi no Iru Machi _c.108
_Bungaku Shoujo to Shi ni Tagari no Douke_ c.19
_Code:Breaker _c.107
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.200
_Defense Devil _c.68
_Zetman_ c.153
_Over Drive _c.40
_Gamaran_ c.66
_Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu _c.0
_Savage Garden_ c.22a
_Soredemo Machi wa Mwatteiru_ c.14
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ c.402
_Ikigami _c.35
_Otoyomegatari_ c.13
_Tijikun_ c.13
_Deus Ex Machina_ c.12
_Moon_ c.19-23
_Cavalier of the Abyss _c.31
_Doraemon_ c.77
_Rosario to Vampire II_ c.35
_XBlade _c.32
_Zennou no Noa _c.10
_Zombie Loan_ c.73


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 11, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 461 to 470


----------



## KohZa (Oct 11, 2010)

_Bench!(Oneshot)_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch.10)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.10-11)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.304)
_Majo no Kishi_ (Ch.4)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.35)
_Smash!_ (Ch.86)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.8)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.107-109+Special)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 12, 2010)

_Project ARMS _c.209-241 (end)_
B-Shock!_ c.16-49 (end)
_Marginal_ c.1-9
_Siesta_ c.3
Kekkaishi c.325
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.201
_En Passant _c.9
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ c.304
_Kenji _c.169
_Princess Lucia_ c.8
_Koibito Play_ c.14
_Smash!_ c.86
_MiXiM 11_ c.114
_Chuo-sen Cinema Paradise_ (oneshot)
_Speak Through Colors_ c.3
_Kubera_ c.3
_Annarasumanara_ c.2
_Suicide Island_ c.1-7
_Kawaii Akuma_ c.1-7 (end)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ c.107
_All-Rounder Meguru_ c.31
_Garden_ c.3
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.126
_Ressentiment_ c.42 and 43


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 12, 2010)

Osamu Tezuka's _Lost World_
a lot of Moto Hagio's shoujo pieces in a compilation


----------



## Cibo (Oct 12, 2010)

Beelzebub Ch. 80


----------



## Laxus (Oct 12, 2010)

Yankee-kun to Megane-chan chapter 107 to 109.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.57-58)
_En Passant_ (Ch.9)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.33)
_Freezing_ (Ch.34)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.325)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.24)
_Koibito Play_ (Ch.14)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.7)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.49)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.42)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.8)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.43)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Brian (Oct 12, 2010)

_Bench!_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

Bench! Ch. 1 (One Shot)
One Outs Ch. 1-17


----------



## nanni (Oct 12, 2010)

Go! Tenba Cheerleaders 1 - 14


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 12, 2010)

Beach Stars 57-58
Cavalier of the Abyss 30-31
One Piece 256-265
Zetman 152-153
Bench! Oneshot
Kekkaishi 325
Mahou Sensei Negima 304
Mimi no Kaiden 5
Zennou no Noa 10


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 13, 2010)

Wolf Guy Chapter 85
Sekirei chapter 106


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 13, 2010)

_Bitou Lollipop _c.1-3_
Read or Die_ c.1-8
_Ya!Oee _c.4
_Please Save My Earth _V.1
_Card Captor Sakura _c.1-5
_Kubera _c.4
_Siesta _c.4
_Faster Than a Kiss_ c.33
_Samurai Drive _c.1
_Tokaido Hisame Kagerou_ c.12
_Moon _c.24
_Freezing_ c.34
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.202
_Mysterious  Girlfriend X _c.49
_Nana to Kaoru _c.20
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ c.11
_The Embalmer _c.33


----------



## KohZa (Oct 13, 2010)

_Kekkasihi Chapter 325_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 13, 2010)

Slam Dunk chapter 198-200


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 13, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 471 to 490


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 13, 2010)

Enigma chapter #5


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 13, 2010)

Slam Dunk chapter 201-276


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 13, 2010)

Rorouni Kenshin.
Volume 4-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.25)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.59)
_Change H Pink_ (Ch.8)
_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.6)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.109)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.2)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.67)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.117)
_Tsukihime_ (Ch.62-65)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 14, 2010)

_Read or Die_ c.9-16
_Please Save My Earth_ V.2
_Card Captor Sakura_ c.6-10
_Plana-chan_ c.7
_Annarasumanara_ c.3
_Sun Ken Rock_ c.16
_Enigma _c.5
_Kamisama Dolls_ c.8
_Medaka Box_ c.67
_Baby Steps _c.25
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.203
_C_loth Road c.15
_Moon _c.25
_City Hunter_ c.57
_Crime and Punishment_ c.11
_Kimi no Iru Machi _c.109
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.173
_Psyren _c.138
_ReBIRTH: The Lunatic Taker_ c.8
_The World God Only Knows_ c.117


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 14, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 491 to 500


----------



## Dagor (Oct 14, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 600


----------



## narutorockers (Oct 14, 2010)

Naruto and One Piece


----------



## Griever (Oct 14, 2010)

Tenjou Tenge - Final chapter


----------



## Blade (Oct 14, 2010)

One Piece 600


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2010)

One Piece 600
KHR! 310


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 14, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 513
*One Piece* Chapter 600
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 310


----------



## Saturday (Oct 14, 2010)

Naruto 513
One Piece 600
Beelzebub 5-8 I'll probably read a couple more later.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2010)

Naruto - Chapter 513.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 14, 2010)

Naruto 513.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.23)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.60)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.52)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.292)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.310)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.6)
_Naruto_ (Ch.513)
_Smash!_ (Ch.87)


----------



## Blade (Oct 14, 2010)

Sun Ken Rock 16


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 513
One Piece Chapter 600
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 310


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 14, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 600


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 15, 2010)

_Read or Die_ c.17-31 (end)
_Please Save My Earth_ V.3-5
_Card Captor Sakura_ c.11-14
_Tenjou Tenge _c.136 (end)
_One Piece_ c.600
_Naruto _c.513
_Gantz _c.325
_Until Death Do Us Part _c.109
_xxxHOLIC _c.208
_Ryoshka Ryoshka _c.6
_Youth Gone Wild_ V.11, c.4
_Gyon-Woo and Jik-Nyu _c.2
_Kubera_ c.5
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ c.310
_Blazer Drive_ c.24
_Cage of Eden_ c.52
_Hareluya II Boy _c.204
_Kenji _c.170
_SWOT_ c.12
_Bartender _c.37
_Smash!_ c.87
_Hayate no Gotoku _c.292
_Demons of Shanghai _c.1-3 (end)
_Bernie’s Drawing Diary_ c.1-6 (end)


----------



## Blade (Oct 15, 2010)

Tenjo Tenge 136
Kekkaishi 325


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 15, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 501 to 510


----------



## Blade (Oct 15, 2010)

Cage of Eden 52


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 15, 2010)

Rurouni Kenshin
Chapters 31 - 42


----------



## Blade (Oct 15, 2010)

Psyren 138


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 15, 2010)

Naruto Chapters 507-513


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2010)

Beelzebub 81
The breaker 72


----------



## KohZa (Oct 15, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 600 
Naruto Chapter 513 
KHR! Chapter 310_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Frogman_ (Ch.19)
_MM!_ (Ch.4)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.305)


----------



## Blade (Oct 15, 2010)

Beelzebub 80


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 15, 2010)

Toriko
Chapters 80-113


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 600 
Naruto Chapter 513


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 15, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 511 to 513 (Yes, Finally caught up with Naruto! Next target Berserk and Soul Eater!)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 16, 2010)

_Please Save My Earth _V.6
_Card Captor Sakura_ c.15-18
_Bokura ga Ita _c.1-4
_Deus Ex Machina_ c.13
_Zippy Ziggy _c.37
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ c.305
_Evergreen_ c.3
_The Breaker - New Waves_ c.2
_Detective Conan _c.751
_The Ravages of Time_ c.322
_My Father’s Journal _c.1-4


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 513
*Bakuman* Chapter 105
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 325
*One Piece* Chapter 600
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 02
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 310


----------



## God Movement (Oct 16, 2010)

Toriko 114


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 16, 2010)

*Naruto *chapter 513
*One Piece* chapter 600


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2010)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 205


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 16, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 205


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2010)

Toriko 114


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2010)

Fairy Tail 205


----------



## Laxus (Oct 16, 2010)

Fairy Tail 205


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2010)

Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas 193


----------



## Coccinelle (Oct 16, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 513


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2010)

Psyren ch.139


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.105)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.61)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.13)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.1-2)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.205)
_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch10.5)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.19)
_K?mpfer_ (Ch.22)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.41)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.26)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.25)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.51)
_Lunar Legend Tsukihime_ (Ch.62.5)
_Past Future_ (Ch.1)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.5)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.1)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.1-2)
_Working!!_ (Ch.44-45;+Extra)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.61)


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2010)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 79


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 17, 2010)

Naruto 513


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 17, 2010)

_Frogman _c.19
_Kampfer_ c.22
_Katteni Kaizo_ c.42
_Bakuman_ c.105
_Moon _c.26
_Doubutsu no Oishasan_ c.13
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.205
_Suicide Island_ c.8
_Yuria 100 Shiki _c.61
_Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas_ c.193
_Tower of God_ c.15
_Koe de Oshigoto_ c.26
_Kiss x Sis _c.41
_Toriko_ c.114
_Samurai High School _c.5
_Fairy Tail_ c.205


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 17, 2010)

Soul Eater - 79


----------



## Aeon (Oct 17, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 205
*Soul Eater* Chapter 79
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 69
*Detective Conan* Chapter 752


----------



## nanni (Oct 17, 2010)

Holyland chapters 93 - 95


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 17, 2010)

Cosplay Animal vol 08
Kimi ni Todoke ch 49
Faster than a Kiss ch 01 - 05
kyou, koi wo hajimemasu ch 41- 45


----------



## Blade (Oct 17, 2010)

Psyren 139


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2010)

Soul Eater 79
The Breaker: New waves 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.291)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.53)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.15)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.50)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.80-81)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.16.5)
_Psi Boy_ (Ch.8)
_Psyren_ (Ch.139)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.79)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.234)


----------



## Aiku (Oct 17, 2010)

Naruto.

Just rereading the chapters around 450.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 17, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 205_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2010)

Beach Stars 59-61
Baby Steps 25
Bakuman 105
Blazer Drive 24
Enigma 5
Fairy Tail 205
Frogman 19
Gamble Fish 50
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 310
Kimi no Iru Machi 109
Mahou Sensei Negima 305
Naruto 513
One Piece 600
Sun-Ken Rock 16
Toriko 114
Until Death Do Us Part 109


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 18, 2010)

_Gantz_ c.326
_Hajime no Ippo_ c.907
_Souten Kouro_ c.26
_Air Gear_ c.291
_Cyboy_ c.8


----------



## Brian (Oct 18, 2010)

_Gantz_ Ch. 326
_Zippy Ziggy_ Ch. 37


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 18, 2010)

Enigma Chapter 1


----------



## KohZa (Oct 18, 2010)

_Hajime No Ippo Chapter 906-907._


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 18, 2010)

Bakuman Chapter 3 to 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ao no Futsumashi_ (Ch.16)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.26)
_Cheer Cheer_ (Ch.1)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.12-13)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.8)
_Yukemuri Sanctuary_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 19, 2010)

_Kubera_ c.6
_Siesta_ c.6
_Money Ace X _c.7
_Teen Spirit _c.7 and 8
_Doraemon _c.78
_MiXiM 11 _c.115
_Cyboy_ c.8
_Men’s School_ c.8
_Holyland _c.93-95
_Amnesia Labyrinth _c.6
_Cage of Eden _c.53_
Crime and Punishment _c.12
_Atoki no Yami_ c.1
_Baby Steps _c.26
_Ao no Exorcist _c.16
_Akuma to Love Song_ c.46 and 47
_Sanjin Sadou_ c.2
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma _c.8
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.206 and 207
_Maken-Ki _c.29
_Kenji _c.171
_Soul Eater _c.79
_ARAGO_ c.39
_Bengo_ c.8
_Blade of the Immortal _c.149 and 150
_Bungaku Shoujo _c.20 and 21
_Diamond no Ace_ c.33
_Detective Conan_ c.752
_Franken Fran_ c.43
_Gamble Fish_ c.50
_Hajimete no Aku_ c.80 and 81
_Happy Tennis _c.1
_Hokuto no Ken _V.8, c.1
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki _c.19
_Mononoke no Soushi _c.9
_Nononono_ c.77
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.127
_Psyren _c.139
_Rookies _c.183
_Sidonia no Kishi _c.10
_Steins;Gate_ c.3
_Teiden Shoujo_ c.3
_The Academy of Ninjas_ c.1-3
_Zanbara!_ c.8
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.234
_Zombie Romanticism _c.4
_Kimi no Sei_ c.3


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 19, 2010)

soul eater chapter 79.

fairy tail chapter 205.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2010)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.47)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.62)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.108)
_Frogman_ (Ch.20)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.403)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.29-30)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.37)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.90)
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.17)
_Smash!_ (Ch.88)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 20, 2010)

_Please Save My Earth_ V.7-9
_Card Captor Sakura_ c.19-26
_Bokura ga Ita _c.5-12
_Space Ship EE_ V.1 (end)
_One Day_ c.1-6 (end)
_Annarasumanara _c.4
_Song of the Cloud_ c.0 and 1
_Binbougami Ga!_ c.2
_Enigma _c.6
_Medaka Box _c.68
_Barajou no Kiss_ c.20
_Tegami Bachi _c.43_
ARAGO_ c.40
_Bastard!!_ V.26
_Gamaran _c.67
_Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru_ c.15
_Suicide Island _c.9
_Yamato Nadeshiko Shichihenge_ c.104
_Kuroshitsuji _c.50
_Mani Mani _c.1
_Frogman_ c.20
_Smash! _c.88
_Shin Prince of Tennis _c.37
_I Am a Hero _c.12 and 13
_Love Sick _c.2_
Hajime no Ippo_ c.908
_Kuragehime _c.1 and 2
_Code:Breaker_ c.108
_Copernicus no Kokyuu_ c.5
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.208
_To Aru Majutsu no Index _c.37
_Noblesse _c.155
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.403 
_Half Prince_ c.47
_DOGS_ c.55
_Bankara_ (oneshot)


----------



## Aeon (Oct 20, 2010)

*Arago* Chapters 02-36


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2010)

*Tegami Bachi* Chapter 43
*One Shot Bankara* Chapter 1
*Hajime No Ippo* Chapter 908
*Kyou Koi Wo Hajimemasu *Chapter 48-51


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 20, 2010)

Bastard!! Volume 26


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2010)

Beelzebub - Chapter 81.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 20, 2010)

_One Shot Bankara!
Beelzebub Chapter 81._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.63)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.81)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.2)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.38)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.90)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.326)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.68)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.14-15)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.16)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.375-384)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.9)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 20, 2010)

_Please Save My Earth_ V.10-12 (end)
_Card Captor Sakura_ c.27-34
_Bokura ga Ita_ c.13-16
_Baby Steps _c.27
_Good Ending _c.55
_Baby Please Kill Me_ V.2, c.6-8
_Gamaran_ c.68
_Pandora Hearts _c.52
_Yuria 100 Shiki _c.62
_Toriko _c.115
_Hourou Musuko_ c.90
_Arakawa Under the Bridge_ c.132-136
_Gakuen BASARA_ c.6 (end)
_Saiyuki Anthology_ c.Voice
_Beezlebub_ c.81
_Kekkaishi _c.326
_Kenji_ c.172
_Mao Marimo_ c.1
_Othello_ c.2
_SWOT _c.13
_Shoujo Nemu _c.1-10 (end)


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 21, 2010)

Beelzebub #81
Gamaran #68
Toriko #115
One Piece #601


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 21, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 601


----------



## KohZa (Oct 21, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 601._


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 21, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 514


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 21, 2010)

Naruto 514
Scott Pilgrim volume 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2010)

One Piece 601


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2010)

One Piece 601
Naruto 514


----------



## Laxus (Oct 21, 2010)

Naruto 514


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2010)

Bastard! volume 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.27)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.64)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.55)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.293)
_Kill Me Baby_ (Vol.2; Ch.6-8)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.306)
_Naruto_ (Ch.514)
_Night Wizard Variable Witch_ (Ch.1-2)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.8)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.118)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.62)


----------



## Kei (Oct 21, 2010)

The World God Only Knows (Ch.118)
Naruto (Ch.514)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 21, 2010)

_KHR! Chapter 311._


----------



## Captain America (Oct 21, 2010)

Naruto 514
One Piece 601
Monster 49
Trigun 11
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 401


----------



## Stringer (Oct 21, 2010)

_One Piece 601_
_Real vol.8_


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 21, 2010)

Fairy Tail chp 88+


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2010)

Katekyo hitman reborn! 311


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 21, 2010)

Bakuman Chapter 31 to 40


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 21, 2010)

reread Liar Game chapters 30-38


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 21, 2010)

Baby Steps 26-27
I Am a Hero 9-13
Beach Stars 63
Code Breaker 108
Enigma 6
Frogman 20
Green Hill 1
Kekkaishi 326
Kuroshitsuji 50
Mahou Sensei Negima 306
Naruto 514
New Prince of Tennis 37
One Piece 601
Over Rev 86
Toriko 115


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 22, 2010)

_Prism Solar Car _c.1
_Hayate the Combat Butler_ c.293
_One Piece _c.601


----------



## Aeon (Oct 22, 2010)

*Arago* Chapters 37-40
*Naruto* Chapter 514
*Enigma* Chapters 04-06
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 326
*One Piece* Chapter 601
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 108
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 70
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 311


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2010)

*Naruto *Chapter 514
*One Piece* Chapter 601
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 311


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 22, 2010)

*Naruto Chapter* 514
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! *Chapter 311


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 22, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 514
One Piece Chapter 601


----------



## Blade (Oct 22, 2010)

Code Breaker 108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2010)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.106)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.65)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.311)
_Little Busters!_ (Ch.1-6)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.385-396)
_Super Dreadnought Girl 4946_ (Ch.19)
_Tsukiyo no Fromage_ (Ch.8)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.3)
_Working!!_ (Ch.46-47)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

Bakuman 106
Bastard Volume 26
Beach Stars 65
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 311
Mimi no Kaiden 6
The Breaker: New Waves 3


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 22, 2010)

xxxHolic 209


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 23, 2010)

_Tower of God_ c.16
_The World God Only Knows_ c.118
_Smash! _c.89
_Bakuman _c.106
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _c.311
_Naruto _c.514
_Akagami no Shirayukihime _c.21
_Ares _c.187
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ c.306
_Chairudo_ c.8
_Speak Through Colors_ c.4
_Death Edge _c.6
_Detective Conan _c.753
_Fukuyadou Honpo_ c.45
_xxxHOLIC_ c.209
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ c.206
_Saijou no Meii _c.27
_The Breaker - New Waves _c.3
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun _c.4
_Toraneko_ c.1a
_Gyon-Woo and Jik-Nyu _c.3


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 23, 2010)

Bakuman 106
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 311
The Breaker - New Waves 03
GE - Good Ending 55
Toriko 115
One Piece 601
Naruto 514


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 23, 2010)

One Piece Ch 601
Naruto Ch 514
Bakuman Ch 100-106


----------



## Blade (Oct 23, 2010)

Toriko 115


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 23, 2010)

Naruto - Chapter 514.
Fairy Tail - Chapter 206.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

Yuyu hakusho chapters 165-168.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

Fairy Tail 206
The Breaker: New waves 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2010)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.6.5-7)
_Change H Pink_ (Vol. 4, Ch.1, Pt3 & Vol.3, Ch.8, Pt.3)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.1)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.206)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.5-6)
_Momonchi_ (Ch.4) *[END]*
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.16)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.18)
_Tetsunagi Kooni_ (Ch.1-13)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 24, 2010)

_Card Captor Sakura _c.35-42
_Savage Garden _c.22c
_Kenji _c.173
_Fairy Tail _c.206
_Doctor wa Amai Kisu wo Suru _c.1 and 2
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ c.16
_Code:Breaker _c.109
_Izayakaku _c.8 and 9
_KissWood _c.8
_Makai Ouji - Devils and Realist _c.8 and 9
_Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru _c.16
_Toraneko_ c.1b and 2a
_Hikari no Machi _c.6
_Air Gear _c.292
_Hell Girl Emma _c.1
_Fushigi no Rin _c.1
_Gakuen Kakumeiden Mitsurugi  _c.1
_Sangatsu no Lion _c.17
_Souten Kouro_ c.27
_One Outs_ c.89
_Sun Ken Rock _c.17


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 24, 2010)

Bakuman 106
Bastard Volume 26
Beach Stars 65
Fairy Tail 206
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 311
KissWood 8
Mimi no Kaiden 6
Sun-Ken Rock 17
The Breaker: New Waves 3


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Oct 24, 2010)

Volume 6-9 Black Lagoon.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 24, 2010)

_Beelzebub 81
Bakuman 106_


----------



## Laxus (Oct 24, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 206


----------



## KohZa (Oct 24, 2010)

*Fairy Tail Chapter 206*


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 24, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 206


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2010)

Mixim 11 chapter 116


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 24, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 514
D. Gray Man Chapter 1-7


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 24, 2010)

Bastard!! volume 17


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Dragon ball chaps 145-146


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2010)

Gamaran 68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2010)

*Today:*



_Air Gear_ (Ch.292)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.54)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.109)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.2-5)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.1-8)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.56)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.404)
_Little Busters!_ (Ch.7-8)
_Noel no Kimochi_ (Ch.17)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.397-398)


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 24, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 206


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 24, 2010)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - Chapters 402 - 404.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2010)

Beelzebub 82


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 25, 2010)

_Card Captor Sakura _c.43-50 (end)
_Bokura ga Ita _c.17-59 
_Himawari _c.1
_Doreamon _c.80
_Kubera_ c.7
_Vinland Saga _c.68
_Getsumen to Heiki Miina_ c.1
_Kenka Shoubai _c.1-6
_Hanasakeru Seishounen _c.1-2a
_Good Ending _c.56
_Bloody Monday 2_ c.38
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei _c.239
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _c.70
_MiXiM 11 _c.116
_Peace Maker_ c.17
_Toraneko _c.2b
_Y+M_ c.42
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.235
_Fukugaeru _(oneshot)
_Flying Witch_ (oneshot)
_Atori Shou_ c.0 and 1
_Siesta _c.7
_Samurai Drive_ c.2
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ c.404
_Cage of Eden_ c.54
_Chi’s Sweet Home _c.93 and 94
_Crime and Punishment_ c.14
_Daiya no A_ c.34
_Otoyomegatari_ c.14
_Gothic Sports_ c.1-6
_Hakobunjaa _c.0 and 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 25, 2010)

Psyren 140


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 25, 2010)

Bastard!! vol 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2010)

*Today:*

_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.6-10)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.9-17)
_Full Contact_ (Ch.1-6)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.10)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3, Ch.14-15)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.17)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.25)
_Smash!_ (Ch.89-90)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.235)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 26, 2010)

_Hammer Session_ c.10
_All-Rounder Meguru _c.32
_Gunjo _c.5
_Hokuto no Ken _V.8, c.2
_Ibitsu _c.2
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.128
_The Hour of the Mice _c.35
_Jiujiu _c.1


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2010)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 206
*Bakuman* Chapter 106
*Break Blade* Chapter 32
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 109
*Detective Conan* Chapter 753
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 38
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 03


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 26, 2010)

Toriko #116
Nurarihyon no Mago #128
Vinland Saga #68


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 26, 2010)

Toriko Chapter 1 to 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.66-67)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.11-20)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.18-26)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.10)
_Genshiken Nidaime_ (Ch.1)
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.11)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.399-400)
_Psyren_ (Ch.140)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.2)
_Shokushuhime_ (Ch.9)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.19)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.21)


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

Bleach 264.


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2010)

Toriko 116


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

Bleach 265


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2010)

Beach Stars 56-57
Pluto 1-10
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 70
Last Inning 51
Over Rev! 87
Rainbow 17
Ryuuji 8
Toriko 116
Vinland Saga 68


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

Case Closed- 56
YYH- 105


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 27, 2010)

_Kamikami Kaeshi _c.1 and 2
_Song of the Cloud_ c.2
_Ya!Oee _c.5
_Supernatural Investigation Department _c.1-4
_Noblesse _c.156
_Tenkyuugi Sephiranhantus _c.9 and 10
_Umisho _c.106
_Smash! _c.90
_Psyren _c.140
_Bungaku Shoujo_ c.22
_Defense Devil_ c.70
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.174
_Natsume Yuujinchou_ c.32
_Seikon no Qwaser_ c.25
_Switch Girl!_ c.19
_Toraneko_ c.3
_Toriko _c.116


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 27, 2010)

kekkaishi chapter 326.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 27, 2010)

Enigma ch. 7
Yankee-kun ch. 110


----------



## Aeon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Enigma* Chapter 07


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 27, 2010)

Toriko Chapter 11 to 30


----------



## Blade (Oct 27, 2010)

Defense Devil 70


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 27, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 602


----------



## Blade (Oct 27, 2010)

Usogui chapter 22


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 27, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 424


----------



## Laxus (Oct 27, 2010)

Yankee-kun to Megane-chan chapter 110


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2010)

One Piece 602
Bleach 424


----------



## Kanaru (Oct 27, 2010)

Switch volume #1 :33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2010)

*Today:*

_BB Project_ (Ch.8)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.68)*[END]*
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.82)
_Bleach_ (Ch.424)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.21-23)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.27-44)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.51)
_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch.11)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.26)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.12)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.57)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.18)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.401)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.18)
_Teppu_ (Ch.10)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.73)


----------



## Stringer (Oct 27, 2010)

_± One Piece 602
± Beelzebub 82_


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 28, 2010)

_Bleach_ c.424
_Kuragehime _c.3
_Sun Knight _c.3
_Zippy Ziggy _c.38
_Prunus Girl_ c.18
_Umi no Misaki_ c.73_
Toraneko _c.4
_Gamble Fish_ c.51
_Acid Town _c.3
_Break Blade _c.32 and 33
_Drifters_ c.15
_Karneval _c.26
_Kenji _c.174
_Miman Renai _c.13-29
_Mirai Nikki _c.57
_Soul Gadget Radiant _V.4, Episode 10; Act 2
_Teppu _c.10_
Enigma_ c.7


----------



## Aeon (Oct 28, 2010)

*Arago* Chapter 41
*Bleach* Chapter 424
*One Piece* Chapter 602
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 71


----------



## KohZa (Oct 28, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 602 
Bleach Chapter 424._


----------



## Coccinelle (Oct 28, 2010)

Husky and Medley


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 28, 2010)

Beelzebub #82
Reborn #81-#101
One Piece #602


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 28, 2010)

Toriko Chapter 31 to 60


----------



## Blade (Oct 28, 2010)

Bleach 424


----------



## Cibo (Oct 28, 2010)

Lets Lagoon Ch.12


----------



## HInch (Oct 28, 2010)

*Worst* chapters 31 to 49. Again.

_Again_.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 28, 2010)

Bleach 424.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2010)

*Today:*

_Fantasista_ (Ch.45-53)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.43)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.91)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.402)
_Smash!_ (Ch.91)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.119)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2010)

Bastard!! Volume 27 Chapter 1-2
Break Blade 32-33
BB Project 8
Beach Stars 68 
Bleach 424
Donten Prism Solar Car 2
Enigma 7
Gamble Fish 51
I Am a Hero 14
Let?s Lagoon 12
One Piece 602
Rainbow 18
Ryuuji 9
The World God Only Knows 119


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 28, 2010)

Bleach 423.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 29, 2010)

Toriko Chapter 61 to 80


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Toriko* chapter 1-51


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

Dogs
fairy tail
angel diary


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 29, 2010)

Gamaran #69
Reborn #102-135


----------



## Cibo (Oct 29, 2010)

Bartender Ch. 36


----------



## Blade (Oct 29, 2010)

Code Breaker 109


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2010)

*Today:*

_Accel World_ (Ch.1)
_Doki Doki Majo Shinpan!_ (Ch.4)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.294)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.1-2)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.312)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.110)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.11)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.17-19)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.403)
_Sasmeki Koto_ (Vol.6 Extra 2)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 29, 2010)

_KHR! Chapter 312._


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2010)

Fairy tail 207


----------



## KohZa (Oct 29, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 207._


----------



## Aeon (Oct 29, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 207
*Bakuman* Chapter 107
*Break Blade* Chapter 33
*Dragon Ball* Chapters 85-90
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 312


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 207


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 30, 2010)

worst
fairy tail


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Bastard! Volume 27 chapter 2


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 208


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Kekkaishi 326-327


----------



## Saturday (Oct 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail 208
and I'll probably catch up on beelzebub by the end of the night.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

YYH 161-163.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 30, 2010)

Noblesse 156


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

Just finished Bakuman chapters 8-10.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.28)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.107)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.54-62)
_Greed Packet Unlimited_ (Ch.3)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.34-35)
_Koi ja nai no da!_ (Ch.4)
_Onidere_ (Ch.104)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.9)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

Fairy tail 208-209
Wolf guy 72


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

Inuyasha 125-127.


----------



## ZyX (Oct 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail 206-209
Girl Saurus DX 58
Medaka Box 51-71
Mahou Sensei Negima! 301-307
KissXSis 35-42
Ichinensei ni Nacchattara 35
Princess Lucia 1-9


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

DBZ 216-217


----------



## Dagor (Oct 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapters 108 - 109


----------



## Kanaru (Oct 30, 2010)

Spice and Wolf vol 1


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 327
*Break Blade* Chapter 34
*Fairy Tail* Chapters 208-209


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail - Chapters 207 - 209.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 209


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Arago chapters 40-41


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 31, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 424
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 207
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 208
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 209
*One Piece* Chapter 602
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn *Chapter 312


----------



## Flax Seed (Oct 31, 2010)

One Piece
Code Breaker


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Noah Chapters 1-2.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

One Piece chapter 602


----------



## S (Oct 31, 2010)

Mirai Nikki Chapter 43-57.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Fairy tale 64.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2010)

OP chapter 602


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2010)

*Today:*


_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.3)
_Caterpillar Operetta_ (Ch.3)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.7-8)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.207-209)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.16)
_Girls Saurus DX_ (Ch.58)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.42)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.307)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.69-71)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.19)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.404)
_Puchi Hound_ (Ch.13)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.20)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.2)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.236)


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

S-Cryed 12.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 31, 2010)

Cavalier of the Abyss 30-33
Fairy Tail 207-209
Houshin Engi 1-5
Baby Steps 28
Bakuman 107
Bartender 38
Berserk 316
Chaser 10
Kekkaishi 327
Kimi no Iru Machi 110
KissWood 9
Mahou Sensei Negina 307
Pineapple Army 7
Tiji-Kun 14
Witchcraft Works 4
Yureka 175


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail 207-209


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2010)

Beelzebub 83


----------



## ZyX (Nov 1, 2010)

Full Metal Panic: Sigma 01-32



......FFFFFFFFF


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 1, 2010)

I guess this is only fitting that Berserk Chapter 316 came out on Halloween. The plot seems to be advancing but interested to see where Miura goes with this given that  Schierke's magic fails to do anything to the demon in the berserker armor. I wonder if Miura will actually reveal who the being in the light/child is. Plus, New chapter on November 12! Hopefully it's not two chapters and a 3 month wait this time...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 1, 2010)

*Jojo Bizarre Adventure* Chapter 299


----------



## Stringer (Nov 1, 2010)

_Toriko - volume 1
Kitaitonchi Hanasaka Ikkyuu - [One-Shot]_


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

H.O.T.D chapter 5.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.293)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.11)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.3-4)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.27)
_MuvLuv Unlimited_ (Ch.29-30)
_Onidere_ (Ch.105-106)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.27)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.110-111)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter chapter 7.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 1, 2010)

_Onani Master Kurosawa_ c.9 - 31 (end)
_My Girl_ c.1 - 20
_Kimi wa Pet_ c.1 - 5


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2010)

*Dragon Ball *Chapter 91
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 110


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 2, 2010)

Fairy Tail 207-209
Claymore 109


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2010)

Cyborg Grandpa-G 23-24
I Am a Hero 12-22
Ibitsu 3-6
Claymore 109
Code Breaker 110
Dual x Justice 2
Last Inning 52
T.R.A.P. 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

Claymore Chapter 109
To Aru Kagaku no Railgun Chapter 36
GTO Shonan 14 Days Chapter 26


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 2, 2010)

*D Gray Man* Chapter 200
*One Piece* Chapter 603


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2010)

deus ex machina 1-14


----------



## Shinya (Nov 2, 2010)

Karneval  Chapter 26
Kuroko No Basuke  Chapter 5


----------



## Dagor (Nov 2, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 603


----------



## Cibo (Nov 2, 2010)

Claymore Ch. 109


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2010)

Zatch volume 18 and 20.


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 2, 2010)

My Balls

i lol with every chapter


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2010)

D Gray Man  200
One Piece  603


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

School Rumble Chapters 10 & 11.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.425)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.110)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.200)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.63-69+Special)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.405)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3, Ch.16-17)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.5-6)
_Mondlicht - Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.17)
_Noel no Kimochi_ (Ch.18)
_Psycho Busters _(Ch.20)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.3)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.12)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Ch.8b)
_Tenbin wa Hana to Asobu_ (Ch.7)
_Triage X_ (Ch.6-10)
_Yuri Hime_

President and Vice President 7
First Love Squared 
Triangle of Love
Yuri Yuri Case 3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2010)

D.Gray-Man 199-200
Wild Arms: Flower Thieves 1-5
Bleach 425
Fractale 2
Naruto 515
One Piece 603


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

Bleach 425


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 3, 2010)

_Siesta _c.9 and 10
_Bleach _c.425
_Naruto_ c.515
_History?s Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.405
_One Piece_ c.603
_D.Gray-man_ c.200
_Team Medical Dragon _c.64
_Noblesse_ c.157
_Soul Gadget Radiant _V.4; Ep.10, Act III
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _c.312
_Aiki _c.64
_Alive _c.78
_Shokoku no Altair_ c.15
_Omamori no Kamisama_ c.10 (end)
_7 Seeds _c.52
_Ah! My Goddess_ c.262
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.209 and 210
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ c.25
_Psycho Busters_ c.20
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ c.12
_Summer I Shared With You_ c.6
_Vampire Knight _c.66
_Yuria 100 Shiki _c.63
_Speaking Through Colors_ c.5
_Ya!Oee _c.7
_Gyon-Woo and Jik-Nyu _c.4
_Smash!_ c.92
_Medaka Box _c.69-71
_Onidere_ c.105 and 106
_Berserk _c.316
_Baby Steps_ c.28
_Tijikun_ c.14
_Hajime no Ippo _c.909-911
_Tegami Bachi_ c.44
_Oukan Latte Art_ c.1
_Kimi ni Todoke _c.49 and 50
_Deus Ex Machina_ c.14
_Hammer Session_ c.10
_Air Gear_ c.293
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ c.240
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun _c.5
_Love Sick _c.3
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.236
_Shirley Madison_ c.3 and 4
_Oishii Kankei_ c.51
_Binbougami ga! _c.3
_Tokyo ESP_ c.2
_Mens Kou_ c.9
_Ryushika Ryushika _c.7 and 8
_Switch Girl!!_ c.20
_Hana no Kishi _c.15
_The World God Only Knows _c.119
_Persona - Be True to Your Mind_ c.5
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ c.110
_Fairy Tail _c.209
_Gamaran _c.69
_XBlade _c.33
_Mahou Sensei Negima _c.307
_Arakawa Under the Bridge_ c.137-145
_Bartender _c.38
_Cavalier of the Abyss _c.32 and 33
_Corpse Party _c.3
_Crime and Punishment _c.14
_Cyborg Jiichan G_ c.23 and 24
_Defense Devil _c.71
_Girls Saurus DX _c.58
_Hell Blade _c.4
_Higanjima_ c.46
_Hikari no Machi_ c.6
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami _c.23
_Hyakkiyakou Shou_ c.23
_I am a Hero_ V.2
_Ibitsu _c.4-6.5
_Ingenuo_ c.70
_KissWood_ c.9
_Kiss x Sis_ c.42
_Nana to Kaoru_ c.21
_Pineapple Army _c.7
_Princess Lucia _c.9
_SWOT_ c.14
_Toraneko _c.6
_Triage X _V.2
_Umisho _c.107
_Witch Craft Works_ c.4
_Yandere Kanojo _c.21
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ c.110 and 11
_Taboo Tattoo_ c.8.5
_Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru _c.17


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 3, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 603


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 3, 2010)

Bleach 425
Naruto 515


----------



## Aeon (Nov 3, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 425
*Naruto* Chapter 515
*One Piece* Chapter 603
*Detective Conan* Chapter 754


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 3, 2010)

Naruto - Chapter 515.


----------



## Mob (Nov 3, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 603
Bleach Chapter 425
Naruto Chapter 515


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 3, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 515
Bleach Chapter 425


----------



## KohZa (Nov 3, 2010)

*One Piece Chapter 603
Bleach Chapter 425
Naruto Chapter 515*


----------



## Aeon (Nov 3, 2010)

*Alive: The Final Evolution* Chapters 75-78


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

Black Blood Brothers chapters 4-6.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2010)

*Today:*

_Boku mo Kitto_ (One Shot)
_Cosmos_ (One Shot)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.3-4)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.295)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.1)
_Kaichuu!_ (Ch.1-3)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.7-8)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.313)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Vol 2 Teaser Chapter)
_Naruto_ (Ch.515)
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.12)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.2)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.4)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.18.5)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.63)


----------



## Flax Seed (Nov 3, 2010)

Perfect Girl Evolution
Princess Resurrection


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

RomeoxJuliet chapter 10.


----------



## Blade (Nov 4, 2010)

Bleach 425
One Piece 603


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 4, 2010)

Sailor moon chapters 15-18.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.83)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.55)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.14)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.5-6)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.70-78)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.9-10)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.111)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.25)
_Smash!_ (Ch.93)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Vol.3-4 Omakes)


----------



## Aeon (Nov 5, 2010)

*Arago* Chapter 42
*Enigma* Chapter 08
*Bakuman* Chapter 108
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 72
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 313


----------



## pinkdoll (Nov 5, 2010)

VAMPIRE KNIGHT: chapter 66


----------



## Blade (Nov 5, 2010)

Arago chapter 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.108)
_Bousou Shojo_ (Ch.3)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.7-8)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.79-89)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.55)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.11-14)
_Kami to Sengoku Seitokai_ (Ch.1-13)
_Little Busters!_ (Ch.9)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.4)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.10)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.11)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.120)
_Yukemuri Sanctuary_ (Ch.3)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 5, 2010)

Bakuman chapter 3.


----------



## Blade (Nov 5, 2010)

Vagabond 298


----------



## Gundam Meister (Nov 5, 2010)

Get Backers Volume 9 to 13


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm marathoning Zatch,read volumes 21, 26 and 27 today


----------



## Stringer (Nov 6, 2010)

_Toriko ch.1-7
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami ch.23_


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 6, 2010)

GE - Good Ending 57-58
Defense Devil 71
The Breaker - New Waves 04


----------



## FakePeace (Nov 6, 2010)

Beelzebub #83


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2010)

Beelzebub 82-83


----------



## Kei (Nov 6, 2010)

Beelzebub 83
Air Gear 1-45
The World God Only Knows 120
Watashi ni XXX Shinasai 17
Love in the Mask 82


----------



## Epik High (Nov 6, 2010)

_Fantasista_, chapter 90.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 6, 2010)

_Berserk_ c.316
_Good Ending_ c.51 - 56
_Gunjo_ c.5
_Nana to Kaoru_ c.41 - 43
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2010)

*Today:*

_14 Juicy_ (Ch.1-4)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.9-10)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.24)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.34)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.90)
_Full Contact_ (Ch.7-13)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.57-58)
_Kami to Sengoku Seitokai_ (Ch.14-22)
_Koi ja nai no da!_ (Ch.5-6)
_Konohana Link_ (Ch.1-8)
_Nanako-san's Daily Life_ (Ch.1-4)
_Tetsunagi Kooni_ (Ch.14-15)


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2010)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 194


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2010)

666 Satan chapters 5 & 6


----------



## Ruby (Nov 6, 2010)

Bastard!!- Volumes 5,and 6


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 6, 2010)

Bamboo Blade 104-105
Fourteen 8-9
Bakuman 108
Enigma 8
Fairy Tail 210
Gundam Sousei 20
Green Boy 2
Ryuuji 10
The Breaker: New Waves 4
The World God Only Knows 120
Yureka 176


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

KHR! 313
SWOT 15
The Breaker: New Waves 4


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 210
*Detective Conan* Chapter 755
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 04


----------



## Cibo (Nov 7, 2010)

GE - Good Ending Ch. 58


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 7, 2010)

Fairy Tail 210


----------



## Epik High (Nov 7, 2010)

_The Breaker: New Waves_, chapter 4.
_Fist Of The North Star_, volume 27 - chapter 10.


----------



## Dagor (Nov 7, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 210


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 7, 2010)

YYH chapter 137.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 7, 2010)

_Kenji_, volume 19 - chapter 5.


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 7, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 425
*Naruto* Chapter 515
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 210
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 313


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 7, 2010)

Fairy Tail chapter 25.


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2010)

Witch Hunter 53-54
Ao no Exorcist 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2010)

*Today:*

_14 Juicy_ (Ch.5-15)
_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.24)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.11-14)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.210)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.17)
_Frogman_ (Ch.21)
_Full Contact_ (Ch.14-21)
_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch.12)
_Kami to Sengoku Seitokai_ (Ch.23-29)
_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.1-2)
_Maruoka-san Chi no Kyouikugakari_ (Ch.4)
_Nanako-san Teki na Nichijou RE_ (Ch.0-3)
_Smash!_ (Ch.94)
_Tetsunagi Kooni_ (Ch.16-19)


----------



## Coccinelle (Nov 8, 2010)

Naruto 515
Houou Gakuen Misoragumi 1-7
Teppen! 1-7
Hana Kimi 144-145


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2010)

Psyren 142


----------



## Epik High (Nov 8, 2010)

_Hareluya II Boy_, chapter 209: Monkey.


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2010)

Vagabond 300


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 8, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 184 - 204


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2010)

Claymore 108-109


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 8, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 205 - 220


----------



## God Movement (Nov 8, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2010)

*Today:*

_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.111)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.9)
_Full Contact_ (Ch.22-38) *[End]*
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.52)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.18-19)
_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.7)
_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.3-10)
_Psyren_ (Ch.141-142)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.14)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.64)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 8, 2010)

DB chapters 56-60.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 8, 2010)

Afuresou Na Pool CH. 8 Vol.2


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2010)

*Arago* Chapter 43
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 111


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2010)

Zatch Bell volume 29
Flame of Recca volume 27


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 9, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 221 - 230


----------



## Epik High (Nov 9, 2010)

_Vagabond_, chapter 300.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_A-kun (17) no Sensou - I, the Tycoon?_ (Ch.5)
_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.3)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.9)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.13)
_Kurosagi_ (Ch.30)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.50)
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.13)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Epik High (Nov 9, 2010)

_Kurosagi_, chapter 30.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

Houshin Engi 6-10
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen 9-11
Ares 188
Aria the Scarlet Ammo 9
Code: Breaker 111
D-Frag 9
Frogman 21
Gamble Fish 52
Last Inning 53
Rainbow 20
Ryuuji 11
Toriko 116
The Meteor 3
Until Death Do Us Part 110


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail chapter 90-100


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 10, 2010)

_Aiki _c.65
_Kidou Ryodan Hachifukujin _ V.1
_No.5_ V.5
_Paranoia Street _c.4
_Soil _c.44
_The Meteor_ c.3
_Ore no Imouto_ c.13
_Kuragehime_ c.4
_Acony _c.8
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.216
_Kenka Shoubai _c.7
_My Girl_ c.21
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ c.50
_Orange Chocolate_ c.18 and 19
_Ryoshka Ryoshka _c.9 and 10
_Sakuranbo Syndrome_ V.4


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 10, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 231 - 250


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.84)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.56)
_Girl's Ride_ (Ch.1)
_Kayou Gogo Kuji_ (Ch.1-3)*[END]*
_Mikarun X_ (Ch.1-6)
_My Girl_ (Ch.21)
_Naruto_ (Ch.516)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.1-10)
_Scape God_ (Ch.1)
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.18)
_Tenbin wa Hana to Asobu_ (Ch.8)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.121)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 10, 2010)

Bleach 426.


----------



## HawaiianG (Nov 10, 2010)

*Today Persona 3 vol 1 chapter 4
Bleach 426*


----------



## Kei (Nov 10, 2010)

Beelzebub (Ch.84)
Cage of Eden (Ch.56)
Love in the Mast 83


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 10, 2010)

KissxSis chapter 21.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bleach Chapter 426
Naruto Chapter 516
One Piece Chapter 604*


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 426
Naruto Chapter 516
One Piece Chapter 604
Psyren 142
SWOT 16
re-read Beelzebub 84


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 10, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 604
Naruto Chapter 516
Bleach Chapter 426


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 11, 2010)

_Gate 7 _(oneshot)
_Souten Kouro _c.28 and 29
_Bleach _c.296
_Witch Hunter _c.55
_Beezlebub_ c.84
_Naruto_ c.516
_One Piece_ c.604
_Defense Devil_ c.72
_Hareluya II Boy _c.217 and 218
_Cage of Eden _c.56
_Doraemon_ c.83
_Supernatural Investigation Department_ c.6
_Kokou no Hito _c.58
_Sket Dance _c.117
_The World God Only Knows_ c.121
_Kenji _c.179
_Katteni Kaizo_ c.43


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 11, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! *Chapter 314


----------



## Aeon (Nov 11, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 426
*Naruto* Chapter 516
*One Piece* Chapter 604
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 73
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 314


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 11, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 251 - 260


----------



## Epik High (Nov 11, 2010)

_Kenji_, v.19 chapter 006.
_One Piece_, chapter 604.
_Ares_, chapter 188.
_Hareluya II Boy_, chapter 217.
_Eden No Ori_, chapter 056.
_GTO: Shonan 14 Days_, chapter 027.


----------



## Blade (Nov 11, 2010)

One Piece 604


----------



## Orxon (Nov 11, 2010)

Tried once again to read One Piece and get into it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.426)
_Cat's Eye Hall_ (Ch.1)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.1-10)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.406)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.314)
_Kettama!_ (Ch.6)
_Mahoutsukai to Teishi no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.10.5)
_Mikarun X_ (Ch.7-10)
_Past Future_ (Ch.2)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.6)
_Smash!_ (Ch.95)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.237)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 11, 2010)

DB chapters 33-36.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2010)

Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 73


----------



## Epik High (Nov 11, 2010)

_Bartender_, chapter 039.


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 12, 2010)

_Worst _c.101


----------



## nanni (Nov 12, 2010)

Worst chapters 99 - 101


----------



## Aeon (Nov 12, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 109
*Alive: The Final Evolution* Chapter 79


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2010)

Bleach 426


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 12, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 261 - 270
One Shot Kintoki


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2010)

Kintoki (one shot)


----------



## Stringer (Nov 12, 2010)

_± Kintoki Oneshot
± Toriko Volume 3
± Monsters oneshot
± Kokou no Hito ch.53-59
± Wolf Guy - Wolfen crest ch.71-73_


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2010)

HOTD 28
The Breaker: New waves 5


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2010)

The Breaker: New waves 4-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.29-30)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.109)
_Endless Eden_ (Ch.1-7)*[End]*
_Fantasista_ (Ch.91)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.296)
_Highschool of the Dead_ (Ch.28)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.112)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.38)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2010)

Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 70-73
Amatsuki 50
Bakuman 109
Bartender 39
Bleach 426
Doraemon 83
Dragon Nest 2
Enigma 9
Gate 7 Oneshot
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 71
Kimi no Iru Machi 112
Kintoki Oneshot
KissWood 10
Light Wing 1
Naruto 516
One Piece 604
RE: Live Oneshot Part 1
Rookies 184
The Breaker: New Waves 5
The World God Only Knows 121
Yureka 177


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 12, 2010)

Suzuka chapters 10-15.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2010)

Kintoki One shot


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 12, 2010)

Dectective Conan chapters 306-308.


----------



## nanni (Nov 12, 2010)

Holyland chapter 96
Bakuman chapter 109
Yureka chapter 177


----------



## Aeon (Nov 13, 2010)

*Kintoki* One-Shot
*Enigma* Chapter 09
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 05


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 13, 2010)

*One Shot Moon Walker*


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 13, 2010)

_Savage Garden_ c.23b
_Ya!Oee_ c.8
_Tower of God_ c.19
_Smash! _c.95
_Enigma_ c.9
_Alive _c.79
_Zippy Ziggy _c.39 and 40
_Acid Town_ c.4
_Witchcraft Troops _c.6 and 7
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.406
_Bakuman _c.109
_Suicide Island _c.11
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _c.314
_Arakawa Under the Bridge_ c.152-160
_Arata Katanagatari _c.71-75
_Bartender_ c.39
_Yureka_ c.177
_Daiya no A_ c.35
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.219
_Hayate no Gotoku _c.296
_Highschool of the Dead_ c.28
_Holyland _c.96
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.71
_Kokou no Hito _c.59 and 60
_Nurarihyon no Mago _c.130
_Otome Youkai Zakuro_ c.2
_Peace Maker _c.19
_Plana-chan_ c.8
_Rookies _c.184
_Sadomi Strikes Back_ c.11-20
_SWOT_ c.16
_The Breaker: New Waves_ c.5
_Zettai Karen Children _c.237


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 13, 2010)

Moon Walker LTD. (One Shot)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 13, 2010)

Kintoki (one shot)
Bankara (one shot)
Moon Walker LTD (one shot)
Enigma 01-09
GE - Good Ending 59
Kimi no iru machi 112
History Strongest Disciple Kenichi 406
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 314
Bleach 426
Naruto 516
One Piece 604
Bakuman 108-109
Nurarihyon no Mago 130
The Breaker NW 05


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 13, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 516
*Bleach *Chapter 426
*Air Gear *Chapter 294
*One Piece* Chapter 406
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 314


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 13, 2010)

Fairy Tail 211


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2010)

Nurarihyon no Mago 130


----------



## Epik High (Nov 13, 2010)

Toriyama's one-shot, _Kintoki_.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.294)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.57)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.211)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.59)


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 14, 2010)

_Donten Prism Solar Car_ c.3
_Fairy Tail _c.211
_Kurohime_ c.77
_Good Ending _c.59
_Gantz_ c.327
_Doubutsu no Oishasan_ c.15
_Fukuyadou Honpo_ c.46
_Moon_ c.31_
Baby Steps_ c.29 and 30
_Shin Prince of Tennis_ c.38
_Air Gear_ c.294
_Hana no Kishi _c.16
_Hareluya II Boy _c.220
_Kimi no Iru Machi _c.112
_KissWood _c.10
_Kokou no Hito_ c.61
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.175


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

Carnivorous princess yegrinna 1-2


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 14, 2010)

_Bastard!!_ 2-17


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 14, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 211


----------



## God Movement (Nov 14, 2010)

Toriko 117


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 14, 2010)

Fairy Tail - Chapter 211.
The one shot done by Akira Toriyama.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2010)

Slam dunk chapter 15.


----------



## Blade (Nov 14, 2010)

Toriko 117


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

Wolf guy - wolfen crest 74
SWOT 17


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 14, 2010)

_Fairy Tail_ 211


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 14, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 271 - 290


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

Checked out the Moon Walker one shot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2010)

*Today:*

_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.15)
_Freezing_ (Ch.35)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.52-53)
_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.11)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.1)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.11)
_Otoko o Misete yo Kurata-kun!_ (Ch.0)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II _(Ch.36)
_Usotsuki Mii-kun to Kowareta Maa-chan Totteoki no Uso_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 14, 2010)

_InuYasha_ c.18 - 158


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 15, 2010)

_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.195 and 196
_Deka Wanko _c.34
_Supernatural Investigation Department_ c.7
_Uwasa no Midori-kun _c.26
_Freezing_ c.35_
Kaitai Shinsho Zero_ c.16
_Kenji _c.180
_Cage of Eden_ c.57
_Arata Katanagatari_ c.76
_Baggataway _c.10
_Kiri_ c.3
_Kokou no Hito _c.62
_Nononono _c.79
_Oumagadoki Doubutsuen _c.13
_Saint Seiya_ c.11
_Seirei Produce _c.6
_Shirogane no Ou_ c.5
_Suicide Island _c.12
_Witch Hunter _c.56
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ c.112 and 113
_Zombie Loan _c.74


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 15, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 291 - 300


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2010)

Beelzebub 85


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch.13-14)
_Girl's Ride_ (Ch.2)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.82-83)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.1-8)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.407)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.1)
_Smash!_ (Ch.96)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Vol.6-7 Omake)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.74)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.5)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.18)
_Working!!_ (Ch.48)
_Yaban no Sono_ (Ch.12-13)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.112-113)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 15, 2010)

Inuyasha chapter 113.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2010)

Oumagadoki Doubutsuen 12-13
Chaser 11
Donten Prism Solar Car 3
Fairy Tail 211
Green Boy 4
Kekkaishi 328
Moon Walker LTD Oneshot
Rainbow 19
Toriko 117


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 16, 2010)

_Blade of the Immortal _c.151
_Annarasumanara_ c.5
_Song of the Cloud _c.5
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ c.407
_Kure-nai _c.35 and 36
_Alive _c.80
_Umi no Misaki_ c.74
_Umisho _c.109
_Smash!_ c.96
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.176
_Tokyo ESP _c.3
_Kyousou no Simulcra_ c.11
_Switch Girl!!_ c.21
_ARAGO_ c.44
_Daiya no A_ c.36
_Gamaran _c.71_
Hareluya II Boy _c.222
_Hajimete no Aku_ c.83
_High School_ c.15
_Kekkaishi _c.328
_Natsume Yuujinchou _c.33
_Sprite_ c.1


----------



## Aeon (Nov 16, 2010)

*Arago* Chapter 44
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 211
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 328
*Alive: The Final Evolution* Chapter 80


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 16, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 301 - 310


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 16, 2010)

Soul Eater 80


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 16, 2010)

Vagabond 1 to 10.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2010)

*Today:*

_Alive_ (Ch.1-3)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.31)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.12)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.91)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.20-21)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.5)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.328)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.3)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.11)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.308)
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ (Ch.5)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.80)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.21)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.122)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.3)
_Tsukiyo no Fromage_ (Ch.9)


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 16, 2010)

_Blade of the Immortal _c.152
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ c.308
_Flat_ c.15-17
_Ilgenes_ c.24
_Komatta Toki ni wa Hoshi ni Kike!_ c.35
_Akatoki no Yami _c.2
_Berserk_ c.317
_Ryushika Ryushika _c.11
_Hammer Session_ c.12
_7 Seeds _c.55
_Kanojo wo Mamoru 51 no Houhou_ c.31
_Soul Eater_ c.80_
Hareluya II Boy_ c.223
_Hourou Musuko _c.91
_Kenji_ c.181
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.131


----------



## Intus Legere (Nov 16, 2010)

Soul Eater 80
Monster 133 - 135


----------



## Epik High (Nov 17, 2010)

_Kenji_, volume 19 - chapter 8.
_Last Inning_, chapter 55.
_Arago_, chapter 44.
_Hareluya II Boy_, chapter 221.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 17, 2010)

Vagabond 11 to 20.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 17, 2010)

_Bastard!!_ 18-27


----------



## Aeon (Nov 17, 2010)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 80


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2010)

Bleach 427


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 17, 2010)

_One shot Kintoki_


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 17, 2010)

Bleach 427


----------



## Cibo (Nov 17, 2010)

Berserk Ch. 317


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 17, 2010)

_Bleach_ 427


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 17, 2010)

Bleach 427
Naruto 517


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2010)

Naruto 517
KHR! 315


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2010)

*Today:*


_Alive_ (Ch.4-45)
_Bleach_ (Ch.427)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.58)
_FateKaleid PRISMA Illya 2wei Specials_ (Vol.0-2)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.315)
_Naruto_ (Ch.517)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.7)
_Tsukihime_ (Ch.66-67)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2010)

Bleach 427.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 17, 2010)

Baby Steps 31
Berserk 317
Bleach 427
Destroy and Revolution 1
Last Inning 55
Maou Sensei Negima 308
Naruto 517
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen 14


----------



## Aeon (Nov 18, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 427
*Naruto* Chapter 517
_*Kyoukai no Rinne*_ Chapter 74
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 315


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2010)

*Today:*


_Alive_  (Ch.46-50)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.32)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.11)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.43)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.13-15)
_Pokemon Black and White_ (Ch.1)
_Smash!_ (Ch.97)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.238)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 18, 2010)

Bakuman 56.


----------



## Sassy (Nov 18, 2010)

READ:

Hitman Reborn CHap 315
Naruto 517
Bleach 427 
Soul Eater 80


----------



## ZyX (Nov 18, 2010)

Zettai Karen Children 238
Cage of Eden 58
KissxSis 43
Mahou Sensei Negima! 308
Shinryaku Ika Musume 01-15


----------



## Blade (Nov 18, 2010)

Bleach 427
GTO Shonan 14 Days 28


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2010)

Soul Eater 79-80
Baby Steps 32
Bakuman 110
Break Blade 34
Fourteen 10
Light Wing 2
Until Death Do Us Part 111


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2010)

Sun-Ken Rock 1-17


----------



## Aeon (Nov 19, 2010)

*Enigma* Chapter 10
*Bakuman* Chapter 110


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2010)

Beelzebub 86


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2010)

Light Wing 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2010)

*Today:*

_Alive_ (Ch.51-55)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.110)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.85)
_Change H_ (Vol.2 Ch.10)
_Frogman_ (Ch.22)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.297)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.2)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.113)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.8-9)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.16-17)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.72-73)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.44)
_Working!!_ (Ch.49)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.114)


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2010)

Wolf Guy Wolfen Crest 70-71


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 19, 2010)

Suki-tte Ii na yo 1 - 6
Rebon 315
Vampire Knight 65 - 66
Faster than a Kiss ch 06 - 10
Kimi ni Todoke ch 50 - 52
kyou, koi wo hajimemasu ch 46 - 52


----------



## ZyX (Nov 20, 2010)

Shinryaku Ika Musume 16-30
Seiken no Blacksmith 01-13
Sora no Otoshimono 44
Cage of Eden 59
Minami-ke 91


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 20, 2010)

*Naruto *Chapter 517
*Bleach* Chapter 427
*Soul Eater* Chapter 80
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 315


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2010)

Fairy Tail 212
Fairy Tail special chapter


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Flame of Recca 306-329


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 20, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn chapter 109.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2010)

*Today:*


_Alive_ (Ch.56-60)
_Boku x Kano_ (Ch.6-7)*[END]*
_Countrouble_ (Ch.12)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.10)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.212+Special)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.92)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.12)
_Manabiya_ (Ch.1-5)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.20)
_Wa!_ (Ch.1-10)


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 21, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 212 + Special


----------



## ZyX (Nov 21, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 212 & Special
Seikon No Qwaser 01-13


----------



## Anjo (Nov 21, 2010)

Spice and Wolf

Chapter 3


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 21, 2010)

S-Cryed chapter 15.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 21, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 212


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 21, 2010)

Bleach 424.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 21, 2010)

Fairy Tail - Chapter 212 + the special chapter.
Naruto - Chapter 517.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 21, 2010)

Fairy Tail Special Chapter
 Fairy Tail 212


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2010)

Toriko 118
One Piece 604


----------



## Kei (Nov 21, 2010)

Cage of Eden 59
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen 15


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2010)

Cage of Eden 58


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 21, 2010)

S cry ed  complete


----------



## Epik High (Nov 21, 2010)

_Fantasista_, chapter 092.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.295)
_Alive_ (Ch.61-65)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.33)
_Bousou Shojo_ (Ch.4)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.53)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.27-28)
_Kanojo wa Uso wo Aishisugiteru_ (Ch.1-3)
_Koi ja nai no da!_ (Ch.7)*[END]*
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.12)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.1)
_Moriguchi Orito no Teiougaku_ (Ch.1-7)
_Puri Puri_ (Ch.1-5)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.26)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.1-4)
_World! Come on_ (Ch.1-10)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.115)


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2010)

Legend of Maian volume 8


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 21, 2010)

_Fairy Tail_ 212


----------



## Aeon (Nov 21, 2010)

*Arago* Chapter 45
*Break Blade* Chapters 35-36
*Detective Conan* Chapter 756
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 06


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 21, 2010)

Bakuman 106 and Blame 46.


----------



## nanni (Nov 22, 2010)

Hot Gimmick chapters 1 - 5


----------



## S (Nov 22, 2010)

Wolf Guy Wolfen Crest 75-79


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Arago 45* and *The Legend of Maian 50 to 53*


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 22, 2010)

_Mahou Sensei Negima_ 208-209


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2010)

*Today:*


_Girl Friends_ (Vol.5 Omake)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.309)
_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.12)
_Needless_ (Ch.84)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.54)
_Smash!_ (Ch.98)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.5-8)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Soyogi & Shizue special)
_World! Come on_ (Ch.11-15)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.116)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 22, 2010)

Flame of Recca 25.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 22, 2010)

_Kenji_, volume 19 - chapter 10.


----------



## nanni (Nov 23, 2010)

Hot Gimmick chapters 6 - 16


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 23, 2010)

Break Blade 35-36
Ares 189
Baby Steps 33
Black Bird 24
Code Geass: Shikkoku no Renya 5
Countrouble 12
D-Frag 10
Enigma 10
Examurai 0
Fairy Tail 212
Frogman 22
Gas Mask Girl 1
Gamble Fish 53
Green Boy 5
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 72
Kimi no Iru Machi 113
Kuroshitsuji 51
Mahou Sensei Negima 309
The Breaker: New Waves 6
Toriko 118
Yureka 178


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 23, 2010)

H.O.T.D 33.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2010)

*Today:*

_Alive_ (Ch.66-70)
_Ane Comi_ (Ch.5)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.59-60)
_Chokotto Hime_ (Ch.11)
_Hiiragi Shougakkou Renai Kurabu_ (Ch.20)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.22-23)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.1)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.66)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.27)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.92)
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.14)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.1)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Vol.8 Omake & Ch.122b)
_Working!!_ (Ch.50-51)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.65)


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 24, 2010)

*Pokémon special:* Volumes 1 - 35.
*Ao no Exorcist:* Chapters 1 - 11.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2010)

One Piece 605
One Piece Green (Databook) 1


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2010)

One Piece 605


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2010)

YYH 96.
10char


----------



## Mob (Nov 24, 2010)

One Piece 605.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 24, 2010)

One Piece 605
Enigma 10
GE - Good Ending 60


----------



## KohZa (Nov 24, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 605._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2010)

*Today:*

_Alive_ (Ch.71-75)
_Blast_ (Ch.1-3)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.61)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.60)
_Koibito Play_ (Ch.15)
_Moriguchi Orito no Teiougaku_ (Ch.8-9)
_Psyren_ (Ch.143)
_Saitama Chainsaw Shoujo_ (Ch.1-6)*[END]*
_World! Come on_ (Ch.16-23)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2010)

Naruto 518


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2010)

Bleach 418.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 24, 2010)

_Blade of the Immortal_ c.147 - 169
_Homunculus_ c.106 - 115
_Subarashii Sekai_ c.13 - 19 (end)
_C.A.T._ c.1 - 17 (end)


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 25, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 518
*Bleach* Chapter 428
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 212
*One Piece* Chapter 605


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 25, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 428
Bleach Hell Arc Special


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2010)

Naruto 518
Bleach 428
Bleach hell arc Special
KHR! 316


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2010)

One Piece 604-605


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2010)

*Today:*

_Alive_ (Ch.76-80)
_Bleach_ (Ch.428)
_Furou Kyoudai_ (One Shot)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.2-8)
_Naruto_ (Ch.518)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.1-5)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.9-12)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 25, 2010)

YYH 162.
10char


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 25, 2010)

School Shock 1-4
Tsumitsuki 1-5
Bartender 40
Blast 10
Bleach 428 + special
Iris Zero 1
Light Wing 3
Naruto 518
One Piece 605
Rainbow 20
The!! Beach Stars 1


----------



## Aeon (Nov 25, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 428
*Naruto* Chapter 518
*Bakuman* Chapter 111
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 329
*Bleach* Hell Arc Special
*One Piece* Chapter 605
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 92
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 75
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 39
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 316


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 26, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! *Chapter 316
*Bleach Hell Arc Special*


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 26, 2010)

Alive - the final evolution  67-80 
Toriko 119
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 316


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 26, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 215.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 26, 2010)

_Naruto_ 518
_Fairy Tail _212
_Bleach_ 428 + Hell Arc Special
_Bastard!!_ 30


----------



## spectre991 (Nov 26, 2010)

D. Gray Man 200.


----------



## Goobtachi (Nov 26, 2010)

Bleach #428
 Bakuman #111
 Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn #316
 Naruto #518
 One Piece #605
 Psyren #143


----------



## Blade (Nov 26, 2010)

Toriko 118-119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2010)

*Today:*

_BLAST_ (Ch.4-8)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.111)
_Bleach Hell Arc Special_
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.18)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.298)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.316)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.329)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.114)
_Onidere_ (Ch.107-108)
_Puri Puri_ (Ch.6-10)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.6-11)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.8)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.4)
_Smash!_ (Ch.99)
_Working!!_ (Ch.52)


----------



## Stringer (Nov 26, 2010)

Katsu! Vol. 4-7              
Beelzebub ch.86       
Bakuman ch.105-111
Skighigh Shinshou ch.2
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami ch.21-24


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 26, 2010)

Bakuman 99.


----------



## Blade (Nov 26, 2010)

Bleach 427-428


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 27, 2010)

Saitama Chainsaw Shoujo 1-6(end)
Prunus Girl 17-18
Franken Fran 43-44
Kimi no iru machi 114
Beelzebub 87


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail 213


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 27, 2010)

_Fairy Tail_ 213


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 27, 2010)

*Defense Devil* chapters 1&2.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2010)

*Today:*


_BLAST_ (Ch.9-10)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.86-87)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.213)
_Kanojo wa Uso wo Aishisugiteru_ (Ch.4-7)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.58)
_Onidere_ (Ch.109)
_Psyren_ (Ch.144)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.12-17)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.107-108)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Nov 27, 2010)

Just Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2010)

Defense Devil 74
Fairy Tail 213


----------



## ZyX (Nov 28, 2010)

Gantz 001-020


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 28, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 213
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* Chapter 316


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.62)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.25)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.93)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.9-16)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.36)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.2)
_Kami to Sengoku Seitokai_ (Ch.30-31)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.31)
_Moriguchi Orito no Teiougaku_ (Ch.10-11)
_Rui-Rui_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 28, 2010)

Death Note 45-51.


----------



## Masai (Nov 28, 2010)

Bakuman 111. I'm basically just reading Bakuman, the big 3 and Kenich these days. I don't like reading chapters weekly on other series. I just let them there to accumulate anywhere between 50 and 100 chapters and then read them in one siting.


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2010)

Psyren 144


----------



## Aeon (Nov 28, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 213
*Detective Conan* Chapter 757


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 29, 2010)

Case Closed 110-116.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Nov 29, 2010)

Gantz 325 - 238


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 29, 2010)

Well last night/this morning i finished my reread of Negima vols 26 - current 

Hoping to do a claymore reread over the next few days, then a berserk one at the weekend...


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 29, 2010)

REAL vol 5


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 29, 2010)

Bakuman chapter 98 & 99.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2010)

*Today:*

_Hetakoi_ (Ch.13-18)
_Moriguchi Orito no Teiougaku_ (Ch.12)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.44)
_Steins;Gate_ (Ch.0-4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2010)

*Today:*

_Aflame Inferno_ (Ch.48-49)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.24)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.330)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.9)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.310)
_Moriguchi Orito no Teiougaku_ (Ch.13-14)[*END*]
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.26)
_Smash!_ (Ch.100-102)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.18-2)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.123)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.117)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 30, 2010)

H.O.T.D chapter 56.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 30, 2010)

_Burning Hell Ch.4
Katsu Volume 12-16 [END]_


----------



## Aeon (Dec 1, 2010)

*Enigma* Chapters 11-12
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 330


----------



## Smoke (Dec 1, 2010)

Mars no kiss 1+2


----------



## ZyX (Dec 1, 2010)

Gantz 021-040


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Enigma_ (Ch.1-4)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.13)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Special)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.115)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.42)
_Psychometrer Eiji_ (Ch.1-13)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.38-40)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.5)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.4)
_Smash!_ (Ch.103)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.2)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.1-3)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.239)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2010)

Enigma 11-12
School Shock 5-6
Baby Finger 3
Claymore 110
D.Gray-Man 201
Fairy Tail 213
Gas Mask Girl 2
Green Boy 6
Go Go! Purin Teikoku 19
Hanza Sky 2
Hitogatana 2
Iris Zero 2
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 73
Kekkaishi 330
Kimi no Iru Machi 115
KissWood 11
Mahou Sensei Negima 310
The!! Beach Stars 2
The World God Only Knows 123
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 16 Part 2
Toriko 119
Vinland Saga 69


----------



## Aeon (Dec 2, 2010)

*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 76


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 2, 2010)

One Piece 606


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 2, 2010)

Bleach 429
One Piece 606


----------



## Blade (Dec 2, 2010)

One Piece 606


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 2, 2010)

Toriko 14.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.429)
_Enigma_ (Ch.5-6)
_Houkago Play_ (Ch.1-16)*[END]*
_Psychometrer Eiji_ (Ch.14-22)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.18-23)
_Smash!_ (Ch.104)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.4)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.70)


----------



## Blade (Dec 2, 2010)

Bleach 429


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 2, 2010)

Bleach 429
Claymore 110


----------



## Kei (Dec 2, 2010)

Naruto 519
Bleach 429


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 2, 2010)

Bleach 429.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 2, 2010)

Naruto 519


----------



## The Legendary Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2010)

reading 666 satan and finished monster hunter orage


----------



## Aeon (Dec 3, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 429
*Naruto* Chapter 519
*One Piece* Chapter 606
*Dragon Ball SD* Chapter 01
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 317


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 3, 2010)

Bleach 429
Naruto 519
One Piece 606
Yotsuba&! 69-70
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 317
The Ravages of Time 325
Defense Devil 75


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Bleach* 429 "dropped"
*Toriko*  1-7
*Zero in* 49-50


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 3, 2010)

Bleach 429
Naruto 519


----------



## Blade (Dec 3, 2010)

Claymore 110


----------



## S (Dec 3, 2010)

Dragonball SD Ch.1


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 3, 2010)

Dragon Ball SD1
KHR! 317


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 3, 2010)

DB 78.
10char


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.63)
_Engima_ (Ch.7-8)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.317)
_Naruto_ (Ch.519)
_Reversible!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Smash!_ (Ch.105)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.75)


----------



## ZyX (Dec 3, 2010)

One Piece 606
Bleach 429
Naruto 519
Cage Of Eden 63
B Gata H Kei 21-30
Hajime no Ippo 904-917


----------



## Da Realest (Dec 3, 2010)

*One Piece* Ch.606
*Bleach* Ch.429
*Naruto* Ch.519
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Ch.317
*Defense Devil* Ch.75


----------



## Blade (Dec 3, 2010)

Cage of Eden 62-63


----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 112


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 4, 2010)

Naruto 519


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 4, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 519
*Bleach* Chapter 429
*One Piece* Chapter 606
*D Gray Man* Chapter 201
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 317


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 4, 2010)

*Dragon Ball SD* Chapter 01
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 317


----------



## Blade (Dec 4, 2010)

Dragon Ball SD Chapter 01


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2010)

Beelzebub 88 
D.N.Angel 61-67


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.296)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.112)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.88)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.39)
_Enigma_ (Ch.9-10)
_En Passant_ (Ch.10)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.94)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.17-18)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.19-20)
_Koibito Play_ (Ch.16)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.10)
_Octave_ (Ch.32)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.21)
_Shokushuhime_ (Ch.10)
_Smash!_ (Ch.106)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.3)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.5-6)
_W's_ (Ch.1-6)


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2010)

Fairy Tail 214


----------



## Aeon (Dec 5, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 214


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 5, 2010)

finished my berserk catchup, so now have just finished love hina 1. plan to read the lot today...


----------



## Blade (Dec 5, 2010)

Fairy Tail 214


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 5, 2010)

Bakuman 112
Berserk 318
Beelzebub 88
Toriko 121
Psyren 145 (END )


----------



## ZyX (Dec 5, 2010)

Fairy Tail 214
Sacred Blacksmith 13-17
Mayoi Neko Overrun! 10
Change 123 56
Berserk 318
Genshiken 01-05


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 5, 2010)

YYH 168.
10char


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 5, 2010)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 1
DB SD 1


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 5, 2010)

Fairy Tail - Chapter 214.
Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth - Chapter 1 and 2.
Beelzebub - Chapter 88.
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - Chapter 409.
Dragon Ball SD - Chapter 1.


----------



## Blade (Dec 5, 2010)

Beelzebub 88


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 5, 2010)

Bleach 354.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2010)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.56)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.201)
_Enigma_ (Ch.11-12)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.214)
_Genshiken Nidaime_ (Ch.2)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.299)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.408-409)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.3)
_Mayoi Neko Overrun!_ (Ch.10)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.12)
_Psyren_ (Ch.145)*[END]*
_Rulia_ (Ch.1)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.8)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.12)
_Smash!_ (Ch.107)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.3)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.10)


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2010)

D.N.Angel 68-69

The law of Ueki plus 1-46 = complete


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 5, 2010)

Seishun Pop - ch.8
Baggataway - ch.1-10
The Sacred Blacksmith - ch.15-17
Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth - ch.1-2
Fairy Tail - ch.214


----------



## Aeon (Dec 6, 2010)

*Detective Conan* Chapter 758


----------



## Blade (Dec 6, 2010)

Examurai chapter 1


----------



## S (Dec 6, 2010)

Rock Lee's Spring Time of Youth (Chapter 1,2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2010)

*Today:*

_Alive_ (Ch.81)
_Smash!_ (Ch.108)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.118)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.240)


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2010)

Wolf Guy 74 
Alive 14


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 6, 2010)

Defense Devil - ch.76
Noblesse - ch.162


----------



## Aeon (Dec 7, 2010)

*Arago* Chapters 46-47
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 331
*Alive: The Final Evolution* Chapter 81


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 7, 2010)

Fairy Tail 214


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.64)
_Cheer Cheer_ (Ch.2)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.54)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.26-27)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.331)
_Knights of Sidonia_ (Ch.1-2)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.311)
_Onikiri-sama wa Hakoiri Musume_ (Ch.12)
_Smash!_ (Ch.109)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.19)


----------



## ZyX (Dec 7, 2010)

Cage of Eden 64
Mahou Sensei Negima! 311
Shinryaku Ika Musume 36-42
Kekkaishi 001-010


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 7, 2010)

Sun Ken Rock 18-19
Alive - the final evolution 81
Defense Devil 75-76


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 7, 2010)

Chaser 12-14
The Meteor 4-5
Toriko 120-121
Zetman 154-157
Bakuman 112
Berserk 318
Bleach 429
Black God 71
Change 123 56
City Hunter 59
Cradle of Monsters 12
Digimon Xros Wars 1
Dragonball SD 1
Examurai 1
Fairy Tail 214
Fire-Fire-Fire 1
Gamble Fish 54
Gas Mask Girl 3
Hanza Sky 3
Hell Teacher Nube 24
Iris Zero 2
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 74
Kekkaishi 331
Leaf 2
Mahou Sensei Negima 311
Mr. Fullswing 42
Naruto 519
One Piece 606
Rookies 185
Ryuuji 12
Sengoku Basara Three 4


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 7, 2010)

Sun-Ken Rock ch 18-19


----------



## Aeon (Dec 8, 2010)

*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapters 40-41


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 8, 2010)

Vongola GP 01


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2010)

*Today:*

_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.15)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.29)
_Psychometrer Eiji_ (Ch.23-31)
_W's_ (Ch.7-9)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 8, 2010)

Defense Devil 46.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 8, 2010)

cage of eden
aiki


----------



## Aeon (Dec 9, 2010)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 112
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 77
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 07


----------



## Penance (Dec 9, 2010)

Bastard! ch1...


----------



## Blade (Dec 9, 2010)

One Piece 606-607


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2010)

KHR!318
OP 607
Bleach 430


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 9, 2010)

One Piece 607
Bleach 430


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.430)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.112)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.13)
_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch.15-16)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.19-20)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.14)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.300)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.1-3)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.410+Omake)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.56)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.11)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.1)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.24-29)
_Sazanami Cherry_ (Ch.2-3)
_Smash!_ (Ch.110-111)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.45)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.3)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.124)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.6.5)


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2010)

Alive The Final Evolution 14-50


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 9, 2010)

Bleach 430.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 9, 2010)

Bleach 430


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 9, 2010)

Houshin Engi 8-17
School Shock 7-8 
Bleach 430
Chopperman 1
Countrouble 13
Destroy and Revolution 2
One Piece 607
Ritz oneshot
The!! Beach Stars 3
The Breaker New Waves 7


----------



## Aeon (Dec 10, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 430
*Naruto* Chapter 520
*One Piece* Chapter 607
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 318
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapters 42-45


----------



## KohZa (Dec 10, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 607
Bleach Chapter 430
Naruto Chapter 520
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 318_


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 10, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 520


----------



## ZyX (Dec 10, 2010)

Kenichi 021-050


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 10, 2010)

_*One Piece*_ Chapter 607
_*Bleach* _Chapter 430
_*Naruto*_ Chapter 520
_*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!*_ Chapter 318


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh! My Goddess volumes 1 - 5


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 10, 2010)

Naruto 520


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2010)

Bleach 430


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pluto* Chapter 57


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 10, 2010)

Gantz #329


----------



## S (Dec 10, 2010)

Tenjo Tenge Ch 136
Gantz Ch 329


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2010)

Naruto 520

Fire,Fire,Fire chap. 1 (part 1-2)
Fire,Fire,Fire chap. 2


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2010)

Defense Devil 75-76


----------



## Mister B (Dec 10, 2010)

Toriko 1 to 3

A very manly series. Makes me hungry too


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2010)

*Today:*

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.319)
_Knights of Sidonia_ (Ch.3-4)
_Naruto_ (Ch.520)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.30-31)


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Dec 10, 2010)

Dragonball Chap 507

Soul Eater Chap 60


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 10, 2010)

Defense Devil 54.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 10, 2010)

Bloody Monday 42- 45
Gantz 329
The Breaker: New Waves 7
Tower of God 23
Digimortal 

Had a lot of time today


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 113


----------



## ZyX (Dec 11, 2010)

Yomeiro Choice 25-30
Kenji 051-060


----------



## Epik High (Dec 11, 2010)

*Hareluya II Boy*, _Vol.27 Ch.237: Demon Age_.
*GTO: Shonan 14 Days*, _Vol.03 Ch.018.5: GTU: Chasing Onizuka Special Part 3_.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 11, 2010)

Defense Devil 55.


----------



## Blade (Dec 11, 2010)

GTO: Shonan 14 Days chapter 32


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 11, 2010)

Slam Dunk chapter 1-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.297)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.113)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.)89
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.116)
_Knights of Sidonia_ (Ch.5-11)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.13)
_Mondlicht - Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.18+Omake)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.32-35)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.5-9)
_Smash!_ (Ch.112-113)
_W's_ (Side Story)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.119)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Aeon (Dec 12, 2010)

*Enigma* Chapter 13


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 12, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 520
*Bleach* Chapter 430
*One Piece* Chapter 607
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 318


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2010)

Hitogatana 2
Beelzebub 89


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.298)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.40)
_Enigma_ (Ch.13)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.21-23)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.28)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.9)
_Shini Itaru Yamai_ (Ch.1)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.5)
_Smash!_ (Ch.114)
_Working!!_ (Ch.53-54)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.241)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 12, 2010)

Bleach 412.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.65)
_Darling Darling_ (One Shot)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.95)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.28-29)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.4)
_Misumaruka Koukoku Monogatari_ (Ch.1-4)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.2)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.39)
_Smash!_ (Ch.115)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

Bleach 430.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 13, 2010)

_Akane Shinchi Hanaya Sange_ c.1 - 10 (end)
_Becchin to Mandala_ c.1 - 14 (end)
_Holyland_ c.60 - 97
_Kokou no Hito_ c.9 - 62


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 13, 2010)

One Piece 28-42


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 13, 2010)

Genshiken 12-14
Pluto  64


----------



## Aeon (Dec 14, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 332
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 93


----------



## Kei (Dec 14, 2010)

Bakkuman 13- 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2010)

*Today:*

_Fire Fire Fire_ (Ch.1-4)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.21-24)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.332)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.37)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2010)

Hoshin Engi volume 6
D. Gray-Man volume 18


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 14, 2010)

_InuYasha_ c.458 - 498
_Vagabond_ c.297 - 300
_Kokou no Hito_ c.73 - 82
_Bokura no Henbyoushi_ c.1 - 7 (end)


----------



## Da Realest (Dec 14, 2010)

*Mahou Sensei Negima* _Chapters 150 - 160_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2010)

Fire-Fire-Fire 2-4
Fourteen 11-14
Bartender 41
Billy Bat 33
Daiya no Ace 38
Destroy and Revolution 3
Enigma 13
Green Boy 7
Hell Teacher Nube 26
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 75
Kekkaishi 332
Kimi no Iru Machi 116
KissWood 12
New Prince of Tennis 39
Over Drive 41
School Shock
Shibatora 37
The Breaker New Waves 8
The Meteor 6


----------



## Aeon (Dec 15, 2010)

*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 08


----------



## spectre991 (Dec 15, 2010)

Psyren chapter 2.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist _(Ch.17)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.1-37)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.84-85)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.28-29+Special)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha: 2nd Mothers Day_
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.19)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.4)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.76)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.31)


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 15, 2010)

One Piece 608
Bleach 431
Naruto 521
Sun-Ken Rock 20
Soul Eater 81


----------



## Aeon (Dec 16, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 431
*Naruto* Chapter 521
*One Piece* Chapter 608
*Break Blade* Chapter 37
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 319


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 16, 2010)

_Bleach_ Chapter 431
_Naruto_ Chapter 521


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 16, 2010)

*Bleach *Chapter 431
*Naruto* Chapter 521
*One Piece* Chapter 608
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! *Chapter 319


----------



## Epik High (Dec 16, 2010)

*Kenji*, _Vol.20 Ch.008: True Courage_.
*One Piece*, _chapter 608_.
*Historie*, _Vol.06 Ch.065: Mieza_.
*Souten No Ken*, _Vol.13 Ch.140: Premonition of a Chance Encounter_.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 16, 2010)

School Rumble 35.


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2010)

One Piece 608


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 16, 2010)

just finished a reread of claymore 1 - 110. took a few hours


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2010)

Bleach 431


----------



## Ephemere (Dec 16, 2010)

i attempted to read defense devil

why did i do this


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2010)

Beelzebub 90
KHR! 319


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2010)

TO ARU MAJUTSU NO INDEX

1-14


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2010)

Kekkaishi 332


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 16, 2010)

cage of eden


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2010)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.38-55)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.90)
_Bleach_ (Ch.431)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.8)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.66)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.11)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.61)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.55)
_Kanaete Aizen_ (Ch.1-2)*[END]*
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.319)
_Naruto_ (Ch.521)
_Nijipuri_ (Ch.1-4)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.13)
_Onnanoko Tokidoki Otokonoko_ (Ch.1-2)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.55)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.19)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.13)
_Strawberry Shake Sweet_ (Vol.1+Omake)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.22)
_Tama to Tama_ (Ch.1-4)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.19)
_The Secret Recipe_ (Ch.1-5)
_Tonari no 801-chan - Fujoshiteki Koukou Seikatsu_ (Ch.1-2)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.7)
_W's (Ch.10-15)_*[END]*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2010)

D. Gray-Man chapters 188-201
Hoshin Engi volume 7


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2010)

Beelzebub 90


----------



## Master Gray (Dec 16, 2010)

I finally started reading the 1st 10 chapters of Fairy Tail and Toriko today both were great I like Toriko a lot more though.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 17, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 521  
*One Piece *Chapter 608 
*Bleach* Chapter 431


----------



## illmatic (Dec 17, 2010)

Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou 
(Ch. *001 - 009*)


----------



## Blade (Dec 17, 2010)

Toriko 123
Witch Hunter 57


----------



## God Movement (Dec 17, 2010)

Toriko 123

ZZEEBBBUURRRAAAA


----------



## Sassy (Dec 17, 2010)

Naruto 521
Bleach 431 
Hitman Reborn 319
One Piece 608 
Air Gear 298 (very intresting one at of all of them) ;P


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 17, 2010)

Ao No Exorcist 17
Bakuman 114
Bleach 431
Daiya no Ace 39
Destroy and Revolution 4
Gamble Fisg 55
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 76
Light Wing 4
Little Bee Oneshot
Magician 9
Naruto 521
One Piece 608
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen 18
One Outs 93
Renai Kaidan Sayoko-Chan 1
School Shock 10a
Stalker 1
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 17
Toriko 123


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2010)

*Today:*

_Aki-Sora_ (Ch.20)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.56-58)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.114)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.19)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.86-87)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.12)
_Nijipuri_ (Ch.5-6)
_Sweet Peach!_ (Ch.1-8)
_Tama to Tama_ (Ch.5-8)


----------



## Blade (Dec 17, 2010)

Ao No Exorcist 16-17


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 17, 2010)

Bleach 421.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 17, 2010)

Naruto 521
Bleach 431


----------



## Aeon (Dec 18, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 114
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapters 46-48


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 18, 2010)

Naruto 521
Bleach 431
One Piece 608


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 18, 2010)

Naruto 521
Bleach 431
One Piece 608


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 18, 2010)

Bakuman 110-114 
Mahou Sensei Negima 209-225 
GE- Good Ending 62


----------



## Kdol (Dec 18, 2010)

GE- Good Ending 62


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2010)

Fairy Tail 215


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 18, 2010)

*Shin Prince of Tennis* Chapter 39-40


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2010)

Light Wing 4


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 18, 2010)

Bakuman 56-59.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2010)

Fairy Tail 215


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2010)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.215)
_Fudanshism - Fudanshi Shugi_ (Ch.12)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.62)
_Kaichuu!_ (Ch.4)
_Onnanoko Tokidoki Otokonoko_ (Ch.3)
_Tama to Tama_ (Ch.9-11)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 18, 2010)

Fairy Tale 210.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 18, 2010)

Fairy Tail 215


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 18, 2010)

Fairy Tail 215


----------



## The Legendary Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)

Bleach #431, Naruto #521
and i finished 666 satan


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 18, 2010)

_One Piece_ c.605 - 608
_Gantz_ c.323 - 329
_Dorohedoro_ c.86 - 93
_Ultra Heaven_ c.14 - 39


----------



## Aeon (Dec 19, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 215
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 49


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 19, 2010)

Level E  chapter 8


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Dec 19, 2010)

Bleach 427-428


----------



## bryonysteele (Dec 19, 2010)

nothing really i'm up to date on all my manga's and animes.. but, i guess it would have to be bleach.. deathnote and naruto


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 19, 2010)

Dectective Coan 110.


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2010)

Usotsuki Mii-kun to Kowareta Maa-chan Totteoki no Uso 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2010)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.59)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.96)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.20)
_Lying Mii-kun and Broken Maa-chan_ (Ch.4)
_Mai no Heya_ (Ch.1-13)
_Nineteen, Twenty-One_ (Ch.1-3)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.10)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.109)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.120)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 19, 2010)

InuYasha 168.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 20, 2010)

Nozoki ana 1-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2010)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.41)
_Bousou Shojo_ (Ch.5)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.11)
_Fortune Arterial - Character's Prelude_ (Ch.1-3,5)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.30-31)
_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.13)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.1-7)
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ (Ch.6)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.40)
_Rui-Rui_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 20, 2010)

Rosario + Vampire II Chapter 37


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2010)

Hanza Sky 5-6
D-Frag 11
Fairy Tail 215
Fool for the City 1
Gas Mask Girl 4
Green Boy 8
Hitogatana 4
Kuroshitsuji 52
Last Inning 60
Oni oneshot
School Shock 10b
Solty Rei 1


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 21, 2010)

Naruto 515


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2010)

*Today:*

_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.35)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.2)
_Nineteen, Twenty-One_ (Ch.4-9)
_Tenbin wa Hana to Asobu_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Bilaal (Dec 21, 2010)

*Cobra* vol. 1


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 21, 2010)

Naruto 510-512.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 21, 2010)

Naruto 521
Bleach 431


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 22, 2010)

*Shin Prince of Tennis* Chapter 40


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh! My Goddess vols 1-9

and Mahou Sensei Negima 312 (done via raw and translation)


----------



## Limerence Bradley (Dec 22, 2010)

I have read My Lovable Fatty Vol. 1 - 3 so far. (:


----------



## S (Dec 22, 2010)

Dragon Ball Volume 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2010)

*Today:*

_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.411)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.5)
_Psychometrer Eiji_ (Ch.32-48)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.12)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.6)
_Strawberry Shake Sweet_ (Ch.8-17)*[END]*
_Tetsunagi Kooni_ (Ch.25-28)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.125+Vol.5,9-10 Omake)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 22, 2010)

Prince of Tennis 33.


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2010)

Ushio to Tora  216


----------



## Judecious (Dec 22, 2010)

Naruto 521, just had to reread it


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't read the manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2010)

*Today:
*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.67)
_Coppelion_ (Ch.9-10)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.12)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.301)
_Mayo Elle_ (Ch.1-2)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.2)
_Steins;Gate_ (Ch.5)
_Wild School_ (Ch.14)


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Dec 23, 2010)

Angel Beats Ch.9


----------



## ZyX (Dec 24, 2010)

The World God Only Knows 001-020


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2010)

Umineko no Naku Koro ni Chiru Episode 6: Dawn of the Golden Witch
Chapter 1


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 24, 2010)

The World Only God Knows (116-121)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2010)

*Today:*


_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.48)
_Girls Saurus DX_ (Ch.59)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.88-89)
_Onikiri-sama wa Hakoiri Musume_ (Ch.13)
_Psychometrer Eiji_ (Ch.49-56)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Blade (Dec 24, 2010)

Ushio to Tora 220


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2010)

*Today:*

_Accel World_ (Ch.2)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.42)
_Coppelion_ (Ch.11)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.14)
_En Passant_ (Ch.11)
_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch.17)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.5-6)
_Honey Crush_ (Ch.10)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.6-7)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.320)
_Kettama!_ (Ch.7)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.117)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.67)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Vol.1 Omake)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.312)
_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.14)
_Maruoka-san Chi no Kyouikugakari_ (Ch.5)*[END]*
_Nineteen, Twenty-One_ (Ch.10)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.19-20)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.11)
_ReBirth Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.4)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.13)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.41)
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.17)
_Smash!_ (Ch.116-121)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.7)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.32)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 25, 2010)

Billy Bat Volume 4-5
Solty Rei 4-5
Sun-Ken Rock 19-20
7o3X 2
Accel World 2
Addicted to Curry 67
Black Bird 25
Break Blade 38
Chaser 15
Countrouble 14
Dark Seed 6
Destroy and Revolution 5
D-Frag 12
Doraemon 89
En Passent 11
Green Boy 9
Hell Teacher Nube 27
Kimi no Iru Machi 117
Light Wing 5
Mahou Sensei Negima 312
Magi-Labyrinth of Magic 2
Magician 10
One Piece 609
Rainbow 23
Sommeliere 3
Stein?s Gate 3
The Meteor 8
The World God Only Knows 125


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 25, 2010)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.22-24


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 25, 2010)

One Piece 609


----------



## Epik High (Dec 26, 2010)

*One Piece*,_ chapter _609.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 26, 2010)

*Arago* Chapter 48
*Bleach* Chapter 432
*Naruto* Chapter 522
*One Piece* Chapter 609
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 94
*Break Blade* Chapter 38
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 78
*Detective Conan* Chapter 759
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 50
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 09
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 320


----------



## Blade (Dec 26, 2010)

One Piece 609
Bleach 432


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 26, 2010)

Bleach 432.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 26, 2010)

Bleach 432


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 26, 2010)

dai no daibouken


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 26, 2010)

Naruto 522


----------



## Blade (Dec 26, 2010)

Fairy Tail 216


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 26, 2010)

Fairy Tail 216


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.299)
_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.4-8)
_Bleach_ (Ch.432)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.68)
_Change 123_ (Ch.57)
_Docchi_ (Ch.1)
_Dr.Ruru_ (Ch.7)
_Flower Flower_ (Ch.11)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.25-29+Omake)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.10)
_Hoshikawa Ginza District 4_ (Ch.2)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.14-15)
_Kami to Sengoku Seitokai_ (Ch.32-33)
_Kurosagi_ (Ch.31-32)
_Marriage Black_ (Ch.1)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.74-79)
_Naruto_ (Ch.522)
_R.B.I._ (One Shot)
_Smash!_ (Ch.122-124)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.121)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.242)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 26, 2010)

One Piece Ch.609


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 26, 2010)

KHR 130.
10char


----------



## God Movement (Dec 26, 2010)

Naruto 522
Toriko 124


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 26, 2010)

Naruto 522
Fairy Tail 216
Bleach 432


----------



## Aeon (Dec 27, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 216
_*Bloody Monday Season 2*_ Chapter 51


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 27, 2010)

Crows 57-60
Id 115-116
Princess Lucia 11
Toriko 124


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 27, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 522
*Bleach* Chapter 432
*Fairy Tail * Chapter 216
*One Piece* Chapter 609
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 320


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 27, 2010)

Naruto 522
Bleach 432
Freezing 1-10
Dragon Ball 30


----------



## ZyX (Dec 27, 2010)

Medaka Box 61-79
Sora no Otoshimono 46 (Raw w/ 4chan trans)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.69)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.13)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.216)
_Freezing_ (Ch.36)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.90)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.30)
_Kono Oneesan wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.1-2)
_Pastel_ (Omake)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.405-406)
_Pokemon Special B&W_ (Ch.2)
_Smash!_ (Omake)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 27, 2010)

Aiki 64-67
Holyland 100
Freezing 36
The Breaker - New Waves 09-10
Vinland Saga 70


----------



## Epik High (Dec 27, 2010)

*Crows*, _Vol.17 Ch.057: Burning First Years (Part 2)_.
*Cage of Eden*, _chapter 69_.
*Toriko*, _chapter 124_.
*Hareluya II Boy*, _Vol.29 Ch.253: Submarine Battle_.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 27, 2010)

Bleach Ch.432


----------



## KohZa (Dec 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail 216


----------



## NinjaNoodles (Dec 27, 2010)

Naruto 522 and Beelzebub chapter 30 and 31


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 27, 2010)

I Am a Hero 23-24
Rookies 186-188
Tijikun 15-16
Aria the Scarlet Ammo 10
Blazer Drive 25
Bleach 432
Change 123 57
D-Frag 13
Dr. Rurru 7
Fairy Tail 216
Gas Mask Girl 5
Gate 7 Oneshot
Hanza Sky 7
Last Inning 61
Naruto 522
Shibatora 38
The Breaker New Waves 10
Vinland Saga 70


----------



## Blade (Dec 28, 2010)

Vinland Saga 70


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 28, 2010)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.25-27


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Dec 28, 2010)

Naruto 522


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2010)

Mirai Nikki *END*


----------



## Blade (Dec 28, 2010)

Toriko 124


----------



## viduka0101 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nononono chapters 49-85
and it's an awesome manga I have to say


----------



## S (Dec 28, 2010)

Mirai Nikki Ch. 59


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 28, 2010)

Holyland 95-100


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 28, 2010)

Alive - the final evolution 82 (END)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2010)

*Today:*

_Alive!_ (Ch.82) *[END]*
_Balance Policy_ (Ch.1-3)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.70)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.56)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.15)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.59) *[END]*
_Octave_ (Ch.33)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.407)
_Psi Boy_ (Ch.9)
_Rulia-nya_ (Ch.2)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.42)
_Smash!_ (Ch.125)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 28, 2010)

Prince of tennis 43.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 28, 2010)

The breaker 2: chapters 9-10


----------



## ZyX (Dec 28, 2010)

Cage of Eden 70
Freezing 01-08


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 28, 2010)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.15–16
Rosario + Vampire Ch.28-29


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 28, 2010)

Dragon Ball 211.


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Dec 29, 2010)

Hana to Akuma Ch 1 - 10
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! ch 56
Black Bird ch 5
Kimi ni Todoke ch 53 Raw
Suki-tte Ii na yo ch 1 - 3
Barajou no Kiss 1 - 4


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 29, 2010)

Gantz #331


----------



## Blade (Dec 29, 2010)

Cage of Eden 64


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2010)

Jesus Vol 1 1-2


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 29, 2010)

Bleach 430.


----------



## S (Dec 29, 2010)

3x3 Eyes Ch. 15-18


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 29, 2010)

*Toriko* Chapter 124


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

Freezing 36


----------



## Blade (Dec 29, 2010)

Claymore 110-111


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

Claymore 111


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2010)

*Today:*



_Five_ (Ch.42)
_Joshikousei Girls-Love_ (Ch.1-3)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.93)
_Pok?mon Special_ (h.408-409)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.36)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.27)
_Smash!_ (Ch.126)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.46)
_Tsukihime_ (Ch.68)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 29, 2010)

H.O.T.D 43.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 29, 2010)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.17


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 29, 2010)

_REAL_ c.36 - 60


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 29, 2010)

Beelzebub 91
Flame of Recca 158-175


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 29, 2010)

20th Century Boys Chapter 1-10


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 30, 2010)

YYH 123.
10char


----------



## Kei (Dec 30, 2010)

Joshikousei Girls-Love (Ch.1-3)
Beelzebub Vol 7 Ch. 91


----------



## Blade (Dec 30, 2010)

One Outs 92


----------



## nanni (Dec 30, 2010)

Crows 57 - 60


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 30, 2010)

Beelzebub 91
20 Century Boys Volume 2


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 30, 2010)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.30-31
Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.18


----------



## Blade (Dec 30, 2010)

Seikon No Qwaser 26


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail 216.
Toriko 1 - 60.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.115)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.91)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.113)
_Eru-Eru Sister_ (Ch.4)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.1-4)
_Kill Me Baby_ (Vol.2; Ch.9-10)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.6)
_Sugar wa Otoshigoro_ (Ch.10)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 30, 2010)

Bleach 270.


----------



## Epik High (Dec 30, 2010)

*Dr. Slump* - _chapter 1-16_.

(re-reading).


----------



## Blade (Dec 30, 2010)

Drifters 16-17


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Dec 30, 2010)

Suki-tte Ii na yo ch 4 ~ 13
Barajou no Kiss ch 5 ~ 10


----------



## Aeon (Dec 30, 2010)

_*Arago*_ Chapter 49
*Bakuman* Chapter 115
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 113
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 52
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 10
*Alive: The Final Evolution* Chapter 82 (END)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 31, 2010)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.32


----------



## Blade (Dec 31, 2010)

Arago chapter 48


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 31, 2010)

Bleach 432.


----------



## Blade (Dec 31, 2010)

Cage of Eden 70


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 31, 2010)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.19


----------



## Blade (Dec 31, 2010)

Alive - The Final Evolution 82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2010)

*Today:*


_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.43)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.71)
_Enigma_ (Ch.14-15)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.5-8)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.7)
_Kaichuu!_ (Ch.5)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.333)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.410-411)
_Smash!_ (Ch.127-129)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 31, 2010)

*C.A.T.* 1-17 awesome :33
*Ohikkoshi* 1-5 [*END*]
*D. Gray-man*  202
*Enigma*  14-15


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 31, 2010)

Enigma 14-15
Wizards Nation 1-4
Angel Voice 1
Destroy and Revolution 6
Donten Prism Solar Car 4
Green Boy 11
Iris Zero 7
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 78
Magi 3
Marionette 3
One Outs 94
Over Drive 42
Ryuuji 16
Scorebook 5


----------



## Kei (Dec 31, 2010)

Cage of Eden 71
Pokemon Special 1-50


----------



## Inugami (Dec 31, 2010)

Hajime no Ippo 920

Finally Morikawa  starting to return to his roots!


----------



## ZyX (Jan 1, 2011)

Pastel 101-119
Oniichan Control 9
To Aru Majutsu no Index 40
Change 123 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ato no Matsuri_ (Ch.1)
_Butterfly_ (Ch.29)
_Change 123_ (Ch.58)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.26)
_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.2)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.9-12+Special)
_Majo no Kishi_ (Ch.5-6)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.32-33)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.1-6)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.14)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.9)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.27)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.31)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.9)
_Shi ni Itaru Yamai_ (Ch.2-3)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.20)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.4)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 1, 2011)

YYH 35.
10char


----------



## Blade (Jan 1, 2011)

Blast chapter 10-11


----------



## Epik High (Jan 1, 2011)

*Rainbow*, _Vol.03 Ch.024: X offender_.
*Hareluya II Boy*, _Vol.29 Ch.257: The Light At The End Of The Tunnel_.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 1, 2011)

xxxHOLiC Ch.151


----------



## Blade (Jan 1, 2011)

Ushio to Tora  226


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 1, 2011)

20th Century Boys Volume 13-22

It's a pretty addictive manga.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> 20th Century Boys Volume 13-22
> 
> It's a pretty addictive manga.


Good manga, eh? Keep it up.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 1, 2011)

Pokemon Black and White 1 and 2


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 1, 2011)

Futari Ecchi 146-151


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 1, 2011)

*Air Gear* ch.300
*Kurohime* ch.78
*Seitokai Yakuindomo* ch.65-66
*Nononono* ch.86


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 2, 2011)

Ocha Nigosu Ch. 17 to 33.

Getbackers Ch. 293 to 295.

Y+M Ch. 37 to 39.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 2, 2011)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 333


----------



## ZyX (Jan 2, 2011)

The World God Only Knows 126
Seto No Hanayome 01-20
Spice and Wolf 01-10
Sora no Otoshimono V10 omake


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 2, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.20
xxxHOLiC Ch.152


----------



## Blade (Jan 2, 2011)

Mahou Tsukai Kurohime 77-78


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2011)

21st Century Boys Chapters 1-16

With that, I've finally finished that series, it was such a good series, I'm kinda sad I finished it so quick.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 2, 2011)

DBZ 63.
10char


----------



## Kenju (Jan 2, 2011)

*Mahou Sensei Negima* Ch. 38
*To Aru Majutsu no Index* Ch. 41


----------



## Semplice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hana Yori Dango last chapter


----------



## Blade (Jan 2, 2011)

Defense Devil 78


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.25)
_Fire Fire Fire_ (Ch.5)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.13-16)
_Kill Me Baby_ (Vol.2; Ch.11)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.1-8)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.54)
_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.15)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.7-13)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.412)
_Smash!_ (Ch.130-132)
_Sora No Otoshimono_ (Vol.10 Omake)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.20.5)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.126)
_World! Bring it On!_ (Vol.5; Ch.4-5)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 2, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.33


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 2, 2011)

*Soul Eater* ch. 81
*Defense Devil* ch. 78


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2011)

_Beelzebub Chapter 83-91._


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 2, 2011)

*Soul Eater* - Chapter 81


----------



## Aeon (Jan 2, 2011)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 81


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 3, 2011)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 81
*Kimi Ni Todoke* Chapter 53


----------



## Aeon (Jan 3, 2011)

*Enigma* Chapters 14-15
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 53
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 11


----------



## ZyX (Jan 3, 2011)

Change 123 59
Seto No Hanayome 21-30


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 3, 2011)

Soul Eater 79-81.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2011)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.300)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.63)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.17-28)
_Kami to Sengoku Seitokai_ (Ch.34)
_Karen no Musashi 22_ (One Shot)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.9-11)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.14-18)
_Smash!_ (Ch.133)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.81)
_Steam Trap_ (One Shot)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Vol.11 Omake)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 3, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.34
xxxHolic Ch.152


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 3, 2011)

Fullmetal Alchemist Gaiden


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 4, 2011)

Addicted to Curry 68
Change 123 59
Cloth Weaver 1
Godseeker 2
Hell Teacher 28
Ibitsu 2
Kill Me Baby 11
Kimi no Knife 3
Last Inning 62
Light Wing 6
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 18
The!! Beach Stars 4
The World God Only Knows 126


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 4, 2011)

Bastard!! 32


----------



## Smoke (Jan 4, 2011)

Amanchu 1-19




Another manga I can't believe I put off until now. So good


----------



## ZyX (Jan 4, 2011)

Kanokon 27-28


----------



## Laxus (Jan 4, 2011)

Recently just read Ibitsu.


----------



## Blade (Jan 4, 2011)

HanzaSky 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2011)

*Today:*

_A Trap can also Use a Girl's Weapons_ (One Shot)
_Change 123_ (Ch.59)
_Fuwa Kyun_ (One-Shot)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.64)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.20)
_Koibito Play_ (Ch.17)
_Leona Explosion_ (Ch.1-10) *[END]*
_Magic Bloomers_ (One Shot)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.6)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.19-23)
_Smash!_ (Ch.134)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 4, 2011)

Bakuman 38.


----------



## Extasee (Jan 4, 2011)

Change 123 (Ch. 37)
A few Doushinjis
Dorothy of Oz (Ch. 1)
Scott Pilgrim (It should count.)


----------



## Sassy (Jan 4, 2011)

Naruto 522 
A few yaoi and yuri manga's 
Hitman Reborn chap 320
Soul Eater 81 

;P


----------



## Blade (Jan 4, 2011)

Crows chapter 60


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 4, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.21


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 4, 2011)

*The Breaker NW* ch. 11
*Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki* ch. 20
*Noblesse* ch. 166


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

Crows ch. 61-64
Change 123 ch.59


----------



## Dark Schneider6 (Jan 5, 2011)

Gantz Ch 331.


----------



## Blade (Jan 5, 2011)

Ushio to Tora  230


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 5, 2011)

Pokemon adventures 411-412


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jan 5, 2011)

Gantz Chapter 331


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2011)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.60-61)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.9)
_Collectors_ (Ch.1)
_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch.18-19)
_Mysterious Girlfriend_X Robo_ (Omake)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.45)
_Needless_ (Ch.85-86)
_Parfum_ (One-Shot)
_Reversible!_ (Ch.3)
_Suzunone_ (Ch.1)


----------



## ZyX (Jan 5, 2011)

Nagasarete Airantou 102-103
Nana to Kaoru 45


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 5, 2011)

Defense devil 60.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 5, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.35


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 5, 2011)

_Ookami no Monshou - Wolf Guy_ c.71 - 74
_Kimi ni Todoke_ c.51 - 53
_One Piece_ c.609
_Naruto_ c.522
_Holyland_ c.98 - 100
_Nana to Kaoru_ c.45
_Cousin_ c.18
_Dengeki Daisy_ c.27 - 29
_Gantz_ c.330 & 331
_Fairy Tail_ c.196 - 216
_Shigeshoushi_ c.33
_Takemitsu Zamurai_ c.56 - 61


----------



## Smoke (Jan 6, 2011)

Musunde Hiraite 1-3


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2011)

Gamaran 76


----------



## ZyX (Jan 6, 2011)

Shinryaku Ika Musume 46
Angel Beats! - Heaven's Door Manga 1-5


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2011)

Crows chapter 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2011)

*Today:*


_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.16)
_Ginen Shounen_ (Ch.20) *[END]*
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.3)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.412)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.118)
_Maid in Japan_ (Ch.4)
_Otomegokoro no Jiyuugata_ (Ch.1)
_Psychometrer Eiji_ (Ch.57-72)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.8)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.122)


----------



## Smoke (Jan 6, 2011)

Kimi no iru machi 118
New to love ru 4
nana to kaoru 45


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2011)

GTO: Shonan 14 Days 34


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 6, 2011)

GE - Good Ending Chapters 63 and 64


----------



## Captain Fry (Jan 6, 2011)

Dance in a Vampire Bund - all

lol at this


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 6, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.22


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 6, 2011)

Bastard!! 33-37


----------



## Smoke (Jan 7, 2011)

Yoo-Ah-Dok-Jon 1-15


----------



## nanni (Jan 7, 2011)

Crows 61 - 64


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 7, 2011)

_*Son of Ogre Chapter*_ 235


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2011)

*Today:*



_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.57)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.91)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.302)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.21)
_Nobara no Mori no Otome-tachi_ (Ch.1)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2011)

Arago chapter 50


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 7, 2011)

Kimi no Irun Machi Chapter 118


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 7, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.153 
Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.23


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2011)

Bastard! volumes 24-25 (re read)


----------

